# Patch 1.3  Class Previews!



## KiloBravo (15. Mai 2009)

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/patchnot...=2009_1-3-0#_68

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=287612

hier ma 2. Seiten für die kommenden Änderung der Klassen in 1.3 ; leider erstma nur in English ...
naja ma sehen, da werden bestimmt noch ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen bevor der Patch Live geht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galvaras (15. Mai 2009)

na endlich wird der marauder mal gepatcht! Jetzt macht er sogar wieder sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (15. Mai 2009)

Galvaras schrieb:


> na endlich wird der marauder mal gepatcht! Jetzt macht er sogar wieder sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GZ dazu. Ich hab grade gecancelt.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Mai 2009)

naja, ich weiss nicht was ich davon halten soll. teilweise hören sich die sachen ganz gut an, und auch der zelot wird mal ein wenig berücksichtigt. andererseits wird die mechanik des zeloten noch mehr ad absurdum geführt. als zelot kann man nicht alternieren zwischen einer heiler skillung und einer dmg skillung wie bei den anderen heiler klassen. in jedem baum sind heil so wie schaden skills. dadurch dass die grundheilungswerte reduziert werden muss nun mehr auf wille gesockelt werden...klar kann man sagen: zelot und dmg? natürlich haut er nicht viel schaden raus, aber so ist er nunmal konzipiert, und aus diesem grund habe ich diese klasse angefangen zu spielen. 
naja, aber mal abwarten wie sich die änderungen auswirken...wird zeit dass sich mal ein wenig am momentanen meta ändert, und an sich sind die änderungen schon ein guter anfang.
mfg


----------



## Raethor (15. Mai 2009)

Das ist jetzt der zweite Patch bei dem der Magus dank Änderungen am AoE einen Nerf erfährt.



> The Magus and the Engineer are definately on the Radar to our Loveboat



Vielleicht ja mit Patch 1.4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (15. Mai 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt der zweite Patch bei dem der Magus dank Änderungen am AoE einen Nerf erfährt.



Immerhin bekommt ihr jetzt Throwing Arm. Der SW bekommt nichts und wird hart generft.


----------



## zadros (15. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ...



Der Zelot braucht nicht mehr so viel int um gute und starke crits raus zu hauen, das ist ja das schöne am nächsten patch ... den grundschaden ist gering aber durch die +15% geißel + insta dd crit chance werden deine crits mit 800 wille + 400 int verheerend... dazu kommt noch der erhöhte base dmg von ALLEN + erhöhte intelligenz beeinflussung, da int ja nun prozentual wirkt!!



Ascían schrieb:


> Immerhin bekommt ihr jetzt Throwing Arm. Der SW bekommt nichts und wird hart generft.



durch die grundstat + dmg contribution änderung wirst du auch gut was an mehr-schaden raus hauen, da deine styles als schattenkrieger einen hohen grundschaden haben


----------



## Ascían (15. Mai 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> durch die grundstat + dmg contribution änderung wirst du auch gut was an mehr-schaden raus hauen, da deine styles als schattenkrieger einen hohen grundschaden haben



Ja geil dass der SW gezwungen wird in Legolas Scout zu speccen. Die Amis wollen das alle, und deswegen wird's auch so kommen. Abo ist sicherheitshalber mal gekündigt, ich werde mir aber noch die Resultate vom PTS ansehen bevor ich eine endgültige Entscheidung treffe. Sieht definitv nach einem gigantischen Buff für Scout aus (gut für alle Critfetischisten: 7.5k FA-Crits sollten damit ohne weiteres möglich sein), und nach einem schmerzhaften Nerf für Skirm, da dieser Tree ohnehin niedrige Base-Werte besitzt. 

Assault kommt ohne Änderungen davon, allenfalls Brutal Assault wurde weiter aufgewertet.


Warum können Europäer nicht im amerikanischen Forum posten? Ins europäische gucken die Devs niemals. Ernsthaft.


----------



## Mikehoof (15. Mai 2009)

Der erste Schub der Übersetzung - Änderungen vorbehalten!





Höhepunkte



• Der Krieg dehnt sich in neue Länder aus! Mit der Einführung des unglaublichen hochstufigen RvR-Dungeons in den Ländern der Toten nehmen nun auch die Gruftkönige am Zeitalter der Abrechnung teil. Neue, herausfordernde Begegnungen, ein mehr action-orientiertes Spielerlebnis sowie die Möglichkeit, in Instanzen einzufallen und die Feinde anzugreifen, wenn sie am wenigsten damit rechnen, all das wartet im Wüstensand. Grabt unglaubliche neue Schätze aus, darunter ein neues Rüstungsset für jede Karriere! Lest unten alle Einzelheiten zu dieser epischen Erweiterung!



• Das neue Zeichen-System verleiht euch die Macht, es mit den härtesten Feinden im Spiel aufzunehmen, ohne dass ihr dafür bestimmte Rüstungsteile wegen ihrer Behütung tragen müsst. Dieses System ersetzt das vorherige Behütungssystem und verbessert den Bereich Rüstungen der Alten Welt im Wälzer des Wissens. Die Einzelheiten findet ihr unten.



• Jetzt könnt ihr euren Reichtum mit euren Freunden und den Kämpfern eurer Seite teilen! Ausstiegsoptionen aus dem Würfeln um Beute in Öffentlichen Quests (auch in den Burgen und Festungen) stellen sicher, dass jeder seinen Anteil des Schatzes erhält. Denn je besser eure Seite ausgerüstet ist, umso erfolgreicher werdet ihr im Wettstreit um die Kontrolle über die Länder der Toten sein!



• Wenn sich aller Augen den heißen Wüsten im Süden zuwenden, beginnen die beiden gegnerischen Seiten mit der Planung, wie sie die Ablenkung nutzen und den Sieg auf dem Schlachtfeld erringen können. Sammelt Kriegsmaterial, um damit neue verbesserte Belagerungswaffen zu kaufen, das innere Tor eurer Burg mit der neuen Torriegel-Erweiterung zu sichern und zahlreiche Verbesserungen an vielen Szenarien des Spiels zu erleben.



• Um sicherzustellen, dass ihr und eure Verbündeten euch in die Schlacht gegen die untoten Legionen der Gruftkönige oder einen der anderen instanzierten Bosse im Spiel stürzen könnt, haben wir einige spielerfreundliche Veränderungen am Sperrzeitensystem der Instanzen vorgenommen. Jetzt können Spieler mit und ohne Sperrzeiten gleichermaßen gemeinsam die Feinde vernichten und die Belohnungen des Sieges ernten.



• Übernehmt die Kontrolle wie nie zuvor mit der verbesserten Funktionalität der Aktionsleisten. Lasst euch bis zu fünf Aktionsleisten auf eurem Bildschirm anzeigen und gestaltet die Ausrichtung sowie die Zahl der Schaltflächen jeder Leiste individuell.



• Wir haben das Spieler-Inventar erweitert, damit ihr genug Platz für all die neuen Schätze aus den Ländern der Toten habt. Die Spieler können nun zusätzliche Inventar-Plätze für alternative Währungen und Handwerksmaterialien erwerben und so ihr bestehendes Inventar für mehr Beute benutzen!





Die Länder der Toten



Die Länder der Toten sind ein umfangreicher neuer Dungeon, der eine Reihe neuer Spielerlebnisse bietet. Dazu gehören Instanzen, in die man einfallen kann, Lager, die belagert werden können, Bosskämpfe voller Action, wie man sie aus Konsolenspielen kennt, und neue Öffentliche Quests. Zudem gibt es neue Belohnungen, darunter ein neues Rüstungsset für jede Karriere. Der Dungeon besteht aus zwei Teilen: der Nekropolis Zandri und dem Grab des Geierfürsten.



Um das erste Mal Zugang zu den Ländern der Toten zu erhalten, müssen die Spieler in ihre Hauptstadt reisen und dort mit dem Flugmeister sprechen. Sobald sie das erste Mal von dort aus in die Länder der Toten gereist sind, ist die Route bei jedem Flugmeister im Spiel für sie verfügbar. Die Spieler müssen mindestens Rang 25 haben, um in die Länder der Toten zu reisen. Zudem muss ihre Seite eine aktive Expedition haben.





Expeditionssystem in den Ländern der Toten



Zu jeder Zeit kann nur eine Seite ausreichend Ressourcen haben, um sich eine aktive Expedition in die Länder der Toten leisten zu können. Dann werden die Flugmeister dieser Seite den Flugweg anbieten, die der anderen Seite nicht. 



Der Fortschritt der Expeditionsressourcen beider Seiten kann auf der Weltkarte, auf der Paarungskarte der Länder der Toten sowie auf der Karte der Nekropolis Zandri verfolgt werden. Die Ressourcenanzeige eurer Seite kann auch auf eurer Benutzeroberfläche aufgeführt werden, wenn ihr die Option „Einblendung“ unterhalb der Ressourcenanzeige auswählt. Expeditionsressourcen werden für jede Gebietseroberung in Abschnitt 4 gewährt.





Alle Spieler, die in den offenen RvR-Gebieten im Abschnitt 4 und in den Hauptstädten getötet werden, lassen Inventargegenstände für die Expeditionsressourcen fallen. Diese Gegenstände können dann bei den Expeditions-Quartiermeistern in Ressourcen-Punkte umgewandelt werden. Die Expeditions-Quartiermeister befinden sich in den Hauptstädten in der Nähe der Luftschiffe. Das Sammeln von Expeditionsressourcen wird jedes Mal auf beiden Seiten für 30 Minuten ausgesetzt, wenn eine Seite eine neue Expedition beginnt, also die Kontrolle über den Dungeon gewinnt.



Spieler, die in einem Gebiet der Länder der Toten sterben und zurückkehren, während eine aktive Expedition ihrer Seite läuft, kehren innerhalb des Dungeons zurück. Spieler, die in einem Gebiet der Länder der Toten sterben und zurückkehren, während ihre Seite keine aktive Expedition hat, kehren in ihre Hauptstadt zurück. Spieler, die sich in einem Gebiet der Länder der Toten ausloggen, loggen sich dagegen auch dort wieder ein, unabhängig vom aktuellen Expeditionsstatus ihrer Seite.





Die Nekropolis Zandri



Die Nekropolis Zandri ist ein ausgedehntes Wüstengebiet, übersät mit Ruinen und Überresten monumentaler Tempel, die noch letzte Spuren der glanzvollen alten Herrschaft von König Amenemhetum, dem Geierfürsten, aufweisen. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein komplettes RvR-Gebiet für Spieler zwischen Rang 25 und Rang 40, das voller aufregender neuer Inhalte und Herausforderungen steckt:



• Achtzehn Öffentliche Quests, die verschiedene völlig neue Gameplay-Dynamiken einführen



• Quests zur Reinigung und Beanspruchung des Dungeons



• Belagerungsziele an feindlichen Lagern



• Vier neue gruppeninstanzierte Verstecke, die das System der Glyphen einführen.

º Jede abgeschlossene Öffentliche Quest in der Nekropolis Zandri gewährt allen teilnehmenden Spielern eine bestimmte Art von Glyphe. Die Glyphen werden auf der Questeintragseite der Nekropolis Zandri, in der Glyphen-Übersicht der Nekropolis Zandri und, wenn man sich in diesem Gebiet befindet, auch auf der Benutzeroberfläche angezeigt.

º Für jedes instanzierte Versteck ist eine bestimmte Glyphen-Kombination notwendig. Informationen darüber, welche Glyphen zum Betreten des jeweiligen Verstecks benötigt werden, könnt ihr auf der Glyphenseite im Wälzer, durch das Bewegen des Mauszeigers über die Versteck-Symbole auf der Karte oder in der Glyphen-Übersicht finden.

º Die Glyphen-Übersicht ist ein neues Element der Benutzeroberfläche auf der Karte der Nekropolis Zandri. Diese Übersicht enthält Kurzinfos, die angeben, welche ÖQ für welche Glyphe benötigt wird, und einen Link zur Glyphenseite im Wälzer des Wissens. Die Glyphen-Symbole in der Übersicht leuchten auf, wenn Glyphen erlangt werden.

º Die Glyphen werden nicht beim Betreten des Verstecks verbraucht, sondern erst, wenn das Bossmonster darin erfolgreich besiegt wurde. Die Glyphen werden auf der Questeintragseite der Nekropolis Zandri, in der Glyphen-Übersicht der Nekropolis Zandri und, wenn man sich in diesem Gebiet befindet, auch auf der Benutzeroberfläche angezeigt.







Das Grab des Geierfürsten



Die große Pyramide, von der die Nekropolis Zandri überragt wird, nennt man das Grab des Geierfürsten. Innerhalb der Sandsteinmauern dieses verbotenen Gebäudes erwartet der tödlichste Gegner in den Ländern der Toten die Spieler:



• Das Grab ist eine für das RvR gekennzeichnete Gruppeninstanz für Spieler mit Rang 40.



• Darin gibt es tödliche Fallenbegegnungen, die die Sinne und die Geschicklichkeit der Spieler auf die Probe stellen.



• Im Grab gibt es mehrere aufregende neue Bosskampf-Begegnungen und die Möglichkeit, mit dem Gruftkönig selbst und seiner Lade der Verdammten Seelen zu kämpfen.





Fallt in die Instanz eurer Feinde ein!



In den Ländern der Toten gibt es weder Sicherheit vor den finsteren Armeen der Untoten noch Schutz vor der feindlichen Armee. Sogar in den instanzierten Teilen des Spiels könnt ihr nun gegen die andere Seite kämpfen, wenn die neuen Instanzen mit Einfall-Option eingeführt werden. Wenn eine Gruppe eine Instanz mit Einfall-Option betritt, kann der Gruppenleiter wählen, ob er eine neue Instanz starten möchte oder in eine bestehende feindliche Instanz einfallen will. Diese Einfall-Option gibt es nur dann, wenn eure Seite zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Kontrolle über die Länder der Toten hat und gleichzeitig eine feindliche Instanz läuft.



Mit diesen neuen Instanzen mit Einfall-Option ist der Krieg nun wirklich überall!





Andere Neuheiten



• Zahlreiche Wälzerfreischaltungen für die Länder der Toten wurden hinzugefügt, darunter:

º Neue Dungeoncrawl-Errungenschaften, die Trophäen und Titel gewähren!

º Neue Bestiarium-Errungenschaften, die Trophäen, Titel und Wälzertaktiken gewähren!



• Plündert uralte Gräber, die voller sagenhafter Schätze sind! Die Länder der Toten bieten neue Beute für alle.

º Neues Rüstungsset des Tyrannen

º Neue Handwerksmaterialien

º Neue Waffen, die mit besonderen Talismanen aus den Ländern der Toten individualisiert werden können!

º Neue Gürteltaschen-Gegenstände

º Neue Schmuck-Sets

º Und noch vieles mehr!



• Alle Monster sowie Öffentlichen und anderen Quests in sämtlichen Teilen der Länder der Toten gewähren Zeichen, die eingelöst werden können, um viele der neuen Beutegegenstände aus dem Dungeon zu erhalten. Zeichen-Händler der Länder der Toten befinden sich in den Expeditionslagern der jeweiligen Seite in der Nekropolis Zandri.







Neues Siegel-System



Das Behütungssystem der Rüstungen wurde durch ein neues, auf Errungenschaften basierendes System ersetzt, das wir „Siegel“ nennen. Jedes dieser Siegel entspricht einer Behütung, die vorher durch das Sammeln und Anlegen von Rüstungssets aus den Rüstkammern der Alten Welt erworben wurde. Durch das Siegel-System sollen die Spieler die Vorteile aus den Behütungen erhalten, die vorher zu den Rüstungssets gehörten, ohne dass sie dieses Rüstungsset tragen müssen. Zudem gibt es so nun neue Möglichkeiten, die Behütung zu erhalten und im Spiel voranzukommen, ohne die Rüstungssets zu sammeln.



Das neue Siegel-System ist im Bereich Rüstungen der Alten Welt im Wälzer des Wissens sichtbar und wird dort aufgezeichnet. Wenn ihr auf ein Siegel klickt, öffnet sich eine Seite, auf der die Fragmente angezeigt werden, die zur Vervollständigung des Siegels notwendig sind. Außerdem werden dort die Aufgaben beschrieben, die für jedes Fragment dieses Siegels erfüllt werden müssen. Für jedes Fragment muss nur eine der angezeigten Aufgaben abgeschlossen werden. Die Aufgaben, die zu den einzelnen Fragmenten gehören, könnt ihr sehen, wenn ihr auf das Fragment-Symbol auf der linken Bildschirmseite klickt. Weiterhin schaltet der Erhalt eines Fragments für ein höherstufiges Siegel das Fragment für die Siegel der niedrigeren Stufen frei. Spieler, die bereits Rüstungsteile oder -sets haben, die einer Aufgabe für ein Siegel-Fragment entsprechen, bekommen diese angerechnet, wenn sie diesen Charakter zum ersten Mal einloggen. Einmal freigeschaltet, bleibt das Fragment auch freigeschaltet. Das Abschließen mehrerer Aufgaben für ein bestimmtes Fragment gewährt keinen zusätzlichen Bonus.





Kampf und Karrieren



Verbesserungen der Kurzinfos



Mit 1.3 wird ein aktualisiertes Kurzinfo-System eingeführt, in dem der tatsächliche Schaden bzw. die tatsächliche Heilung einer vom Spieler verwendeten Fähigkeit besser angezeigt wird. Die Schadenswerte in den Kurzinfos aktualisieren sich nun, wenn Boni aus Attributen und Waffen erlangt werden. Zudem legen die Kurzinfos einen durchschnittlichen Widerstandswert zugrunde, um den gesamten Bonusschaden genauer anzeigen zu können. Eine Abschwächung des Schadens durch Resistenzen und Rüstung wird aber weiterhin im Kampflog und nicht in der Kurzinfo angezeigt.





Änderungen bei den Flächeneffekten



Wir haben eine Anzahl von Veränderungen an den Flächeneffekten vorgenommen, die das gesamte Spielerlebnis verbessern werden, besonders aber das im RvR. Dazu gehören Verringerungen der Reichweiten für viele Flächeneffekt-Fähigkeiten, mit denen sie wieder auf die Werte zurückgesetzt werden, die sie vor der Version 1.2.1 hatten. Außerdem haben wir damit begonnen, die Direkt- und Flächenschadenswerte Karriere für Karriere zu überprüfen, und werden damit auch in den nächsten Patches und Aktualisierungen fortfahren.





Allgemeine Änderungen bei der Heilung



Heiler werden feststellen, dass die Grundwerte vieler ihrer Heilzauber verringert wurden. Diese Veränderung war notwendig, damit die Art und Weise, wie sich Willenskraft auf die Heilung auswirkt, deutlich verbessert werden kann. Willenskraft wird sich auf alle Heilzauber gleichmäßig auswirken, so dass die gesamte Heilung um denselben Prozentsatz erhöht wird. Daher erhalten Heilzauber mit hohen Grundwerten größere Vorteile durch Willenskraft als solche mit niedrigen Grundwerten. Bei einem normalen Heiler werden sich viele Zauber verbessern, während offensiv ausgerichtete Heiler mit geringer Willenskraft zukünftig weniger effektiv heilen werden.





Allgemeine Änderungen beim Schaden



Die Spieler werden feststellen, dass sich an den Grundwerten ihrer Angriffe nicht viel verändert hat. Allerdings kann die Bonusmenge aus Attributen höher oder niedriger sein. Offensivattribute werden allen Schaden um denselben Prozentsatz erhöhen. Daher erhalten Schadenfähigkeiten mit hohen Grundwerten größere Vorteile durch Offensivattribute. Die Spieler sollten feststellen, dass der Schaden an Einzelzielen und aus Fähigkeiten mit Positionsvoraussetzung höher ist, während die Effektivität der Fähigkeiten mit mehreren Zielen verringert wurde.



Da diese Änderungen sehr umfassend sind, werden wir diese für jede einzelne Karriere in den nächsten Aktualisierungen vornehmen. Karrieren, bei denen der Schaden nicht in 1.3 angepasst wurde, erhalten diese Veränderung mit der nächsten Aktualisierung.







__________________________________

Kai Schober
Sterntaler
Head of Community Management


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Mai 2009)

The following area-of-effect abilities have had their radii reduced: Away, Cretins!, Blast of Hatred, Chains of Hatred, Challenge, Furious Howl, Hold the Line, In Malekith's Name!, Khaine's Warding, Monstrous Rending, Wave of Scorn

Und wieder bleibt der Gardist ein Tank ala, "Hallo, hier bin ich..... wie was ich hier mache? Ich bin da!" Jetzt müssen wir sogar noch näher an die Gegner heran um etwas schaden zu machen, wärend sonst nichts geändert wird, das wird ein Spass, die Klasse war vorher schon eine Baustelle und bleibt sie auch nach dem Patch.


----------



## ExInferis (15. Mai 2009)

So wie es aussieht wird es nun auch bei WAR Zeit sich mehrere Sets zusammen zu stellen wo es vorher noch nicht so maßgeblich war, was den DoK angeht.

Der BG, ich denke den trifft es nicht ganz so hart wie es erstmal erscheint. Er bleibt das "Nischenprodukt" aber richtig gespielt behält er seine Effektivität und wird nicht wirklich eingeschränkt, nur weil der Radius des ein oder anderen Skills geringer ist. Weil mal ehrlich.... wer benutzte die schon auf maximale Distanz? Wenn dann steht man doch eh im "Infight".

Aber ich sehe in Zukunft noch mehr Slayer in den SCs....


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Mai 2009)

Es ist die kombination mit der Mechanik die den Gardisten so seltsam zu spielen macht, nehmen wir den Eisenbrecher mal als vergleich (okok, ist nicht ganz fair aber lassen wir das)

Der Eisenbrecher bekommt durch Schaden/Schläge Groll, dieser verbessert sehr viele seiner Attaken passiv, und nur wenige reduzieren diesen Groll in einem Maße, und diese sitzen im Deffbaum, der Offbaum bleibt meistens ungerühft, und Supporten kostet fast nur Aktionspunkte, wärend...

Der Schwarze Gardist  Hass durch seine Schläge/Schaden bekommt, verbessert damit auch seine Deffensive, gibt aber den Hass mit vollen Händen aus um Schaden zu machen, oder seine Supportfunktion zu erfüllen.

Dieses ungleichgewicht ist es was mir auf den Geist geht, beide Klassen werden Effektiv wenn sie an der Front stehen, aber nur der Gardist schwächt mit seinen Attaken sein Deffensivpotential, beim Eisenbrecher ist es das Offensivpotential, und das bei einer Tankklasse.


----------



## Raethor (15. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Immerhin bekommt ihr jetzt Throwing Arm. Der SW bekommt nichts und wird hart generft.



Hm? Hab ich was überlesen in einem anderen Bereich?

Magus:


> * The following area-of-effect abilities have had their radii reduced: Agonizing Torrent, Breath of Change, Chaotic Rift, Coruscating Energy, Daemonic Infestation, Daemonic Lash, Daemonic Scream, Demonic Resistance, Dissolving Mist, Fiery Winds, Flames of Change, Glean Magic, Horrifying Visions, Infernal Blast, Instability, Pandemonium, Rolling Winds, Seed of Chaos, Surge of Insanity, Tzeentch's Firestorm, Tzeentch's Grasp, Warped Claw, Warping Energy



Mehr steht da nicht ... kann aber auch sein, dass ich einiges was in der letzten Zeit angekündigt wurde nicht mitbekommen habe

mfg


----------



## DerTingel (15. Mai 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Der Zelot braucht nicht mehr so viel int um gute und starke crits raus zu hauen, das ist ja das schöne am nächsten patch ... den grundschaden ist gering aber durch die +15% geißel + insta dd crit chance werden deine crits mit 800 wille + 400 int verheerend... dazu kommt noch der erhöhte base dmg von ALLEN + erhöhte intelligenz beeinflussung, da int ja nun prozentual wirkt!!



naja, das sehe ich anders. natürlich wurde der grundschaden erhöht, aber die +crit taktik ist der größte unsinn. man kann einfach nichtmehr allround gespecct sein, man muss sich jetzt, wie die anderen heilerklassen deren mechanik darauf ausgelegt ist/war, für eins entscheiden. und das stört mich am meisten. das lässt sich leider auch nicht schön reden. und als zelot auf crit dmg zu gehen ist eh unsinn wenn der grundschaden nicht stimmt.
ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum sie WAR zu einem einheitsbrei verkommen lassen wollen. die heiler ähneln sich immer mehr, was soll das? 
mfg


----------



## ExInferis (15. Mai 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Es ist die kombination mit der Mechanik die den Gardisten so seltsam zu spielen macht, nehmen wir den Eisenbrecher mal als vergleich (okok, ist nicht ganz fair aber lassen wir das)
> 
> Der Eisenbrecher bekommt durch Schaden/Schläge Groll, dieser verbessert sehr viele seiner Attaken passiv, und nur wenige reduzieren diesen Groll in einem Maße, und diese sitzen im Deffbaum, der Offbaum bleibt meistens ungerühft, und Supporten kostet fast nur Aktionspunkte, wärend...
> 
> ...




Gardist ist eben keine 1-Tasten-Klasse sondern schwerer zu spielen. Aber gerade das macht ihn doch interessant. Kombination der zu benutzenden Skills je nach Gegner oder Gegnerkombination und damit mehr Taktik.
Man muss mehr im Auge behalten und somit ist es einfach anspruchsvoll. Dafür ist jeder, der einen BG spielen KANN, dann auch was besonderes.


----------



## Skathloc (15. Mai 2009)

Naja ich weiß nicht was ich von dem Patch halten soll, meine Standartangriffe machen zwar mehr schaden. Aber AE-Schlag hat nen kleineren Radius macht weniger schaden und kostet mehr (im Moment kostet er 50AP).
Die Änderungen am Pet scheinen auch ganz gut zu sein, aber man muss mal schaun wie das Gesamtpaket wird.

Kann es sein das beim WL überall die AP-Kosten erhöht werden? Ich hab so schon AP-Probleme, wie soll dass dann mit dem Patch werden?


----------



## Ascían (15. Mai 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> Hm? Hab ich was überlesen in einem anderen Bereich?



Ähm - ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt schon viel mehr Infos als nur die reinen Patchnotes.



> Greetings,
> 
> As many of you are aware, WAR's 1.3 patch is rapidly approaching! Before we open up the Public Test Server and release the patch notes, we wanted to sit down with each career's community and give them a rough idea of what to expect from 1.3.
> 
> ...





http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=287547


----------



## Norjena (15. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum sie WAR zu einem einheitsbrei verkommen lassen wollen. die heiler ähneln sich immer mehr, was soll das?
> mfg



Daran ist die Community schuld, wie bei allen MMOs.

Hey der XY hat das Z was ich net habe das will ich auch.....mimimi


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Gardist ist eben keine 1-Tasten-Klasse sondern schwerer zu spielen. Aber gerade das macht ihn doch interessant. Kombination der zu benutzenden Skills je nach Gegner oder Gegnerkombination und damit mehr Taktik.
> Man muss mehr im Auge behalten und somit ist es einfach anspruchsvoll. Dafür ist jeder, der einen BG spielen KANN, dann auch was besonderes.


Das ist ein Eisenbrecherspieler auch, und er hat mehr wesentliche vorteile davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (15. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> naja, das sehe ich anders. natürlich wurde der grundschaden erhöht, aber die +crit taktik ist der größte unsinn. man kann einfach nichtmehr allround gespecct sein, man muss sich jetzt, wie die anderen heilerklassen deren mechanik darauf ausgelegt ist/war, für eins entscheiden. und das stört mich am meisten. das lässt sich leider auch nicht schön reden. und als zelot auf crit dmg zu gehen ist eh unsinn wenn der grundschaden nicht stimmt.
> ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum sie WAR zu einem einheitsbrei verkommen lassen wollen. die heiler ähneln sich immer mehr, was soll das?
> mfg



ich finde ich als single heiler habe deutliche vorteile gegenüber beiden anderen heilern auf single targets und genau darauf bin ich ja spezialisiert!
ich heile mit einem instant flash 600 + crit - bei crit also 900 + 25% heal über 10 sek, der 2. heal ist also ein 750er heal oder bei crit 997 heal

nun wird der basisheal erhöht und der willenskraft bonus auf prozentebene genauso + Willenskraft erhöht die crithöhe genauso wie intelligenz

fiktives beispiel nun flash heilt inkl willenskraft nun 650 aber unsere crithöhe sind nun nicht mehr 50% sondern 75% -> 1140er crit + 25% auf basis für 10 sek.
der 2. heal ist nun 812 bei einem crit sogar 1421 ! damit heilst du während du läufst rund DOPPELT so effektiv 1 ziel wie momentan mit dem fetten single heal
wobei der ja auch verstärkt wird ...

gleiches gilt für schaden - höhere basis = höherer bonus = doppelter profit durch crits für uns Zeloten, da wir zwar nur einen heal speccen dafür aber auch eine dmg art pushen


----------



## ExInferis (15. Mai 2009)

Aus Vorteilen einen Nutzen zu ziehen ist nichts besonderes.

Nachteile aber soweit zu kompensieren, dass sie sich nicht mehr auswirken bis dorthin mit diesen Nachteilen so zu spielen, dass man das Wissen der anderen um diese Nachteile aber durch "ungewöhnliche" Spielweise zu seinem Vorteil umwandelt... Das ist die Kunst und macht es erst spannend eine "unterlegene" Klasse zu spielen. Und da ich eh immer das Talent habe mir wenigstens eine Klasse raus zu suchen, die nicht so "potent" wie andere Klassen erscheint habe ich es mir einfach zu einer Tugend gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In der Hoffnung, dass noch andere ruhig mal so einen Weg ausprobieren mögen und nicht dauernd über NERFs zu heulen.
Vor allem.... bevor der Patch raus ist schon drüber jammern bringt eh nichts, weil man das Funktionieren in Kombination mit den Fähigkeiten der anderen Klassen ja noch nicht gesehen hat.
Und ich denke kaum, dass hier alle sich hinsetzen, sich alle Skills aller Klassen rauskramen und sie in jeder möglichen Relation zueinander ausrechnen und gegeneinander aufwiegen. Wenn das der Fall wäre, würde ich denjenigen einen Job bei Mythic oder jedem anderen Spielehersteller empfehlen.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Mai 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> ich finde ich als single heiler habe deutliche vorteile gegenüber beiden anderen heilern auf single targets und genau darauf bin ich ja spezialisiert!
> ich heile mit einem instant flash 600 + crit - bei crit also 900 + 25% heal über 10 sek, der 2. heal ist also ein 750er heal oder bei crit 997 heal
> 
> nun wird der basisheal erhöht und der willenskraft bonus auf prozentebene genauso + Willenskraft erhöht die crithöhe genauso wie intelligenz
> ...



nur mal so nebenbei, der single instant heal ist der einzige vorteil vom zeloten gegenüber den anderen heilerklassen. trotzdem ist er mehr als schlecht, selbst mit den von dir angesprochenen procs. mit der großen heilung heile ich in der gleichen zeit das doppelte ohne procs. ok, beim weglaufen benutze ich den instant heal, aber ansonsten ist er doch sehr lächerlich. 
und wenn du dir mal die bäume der anderen heiler anschaust, dann wirst du feststellen, dass sie ALLE heal spells in einem baum haben. sie brauchen sich nicht spezialisieren. sie können während des kampfes genauso effektiv gruppenheilung einsetzen wie die groß single heilung. als zelot muss man sich spezialisieren, heilt aber trotzdem nicht mehr als die anderen heilerklassen, die sich nicht spezialisieren müssen. 
wäre es wenigstens so, dass ein zelot auf single gespect höhere single heals raushaut als ein shami oder dok, dann würde ich es ja noch verstehen, aber so ists einfach nur unsinnig, und es wird noch unsinniger wenn die änderungen so eingeführt werden.
einheitsbrei eben, und da sich der zelot spezialisieren muss, wird er dadurch noch mehr benachteiligt. 
mfg

&#8364;: das einzige was mir wirklich gut gefällt an den vorgesehenen änderungen, dass die castzeit von der hervorspringenden heilung wegfällt. so kann man diesen auch noch aus dem laufen casten...


----------



## Salute (15. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Gardist ist eben keine 1-Tasten-Klasse sondern schwerer zu spielen. Aber gerade das macht ihn doch interessant. Kombination der zu benutzenden Skills je nach Gegner oder Gegnerkombination und damit mehr Taktik.
> Man muss mehr im Auge behalten und somit ist es einfach anspruchsvoll. Dafür ist jeder, der einen BG spielen KANN, dann auch was besonderes.




Keinen Tank spielt man bei WAR nur mit einer Taste. Der unterschied zu einem Gardisten aber ist, die anderen sind   tatsächlich Tanks.^^ Und das man für den Gardisten viel Skill braucht um ihn ansatzweise so gut bzw RvR dienlich wie einen Eisenbrecher/Schwertmeister oder die Supporttanks zu spielen, halte ich fürn Gerücht. Dafür wurde seine Spielmechanik von den Entwicklern zu sehr vernachlässigt.


Bei den ganzen anderen Problemen wird man wohl sehr sehr lange warten müssen, bis der Gardist angepasst wird.


----------



## zadros (15. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> nur mal so nebenbei, der single instant heal ist der einzige vorteil vom zeloten gegenüber den anderen heilerklassen. trotzdem ist er mehr als schlecht, selbst mit den von dir angesprochenen procs. mit der großen heilung heile ich in der gleichen zeit das doppelte ohne procs. ok, beim weglaufen benutze ich den instant heal, aber ansonsten ist er doch sehr lächerlich.
> und wenn du dir mal die bäume der anderen heiler anschaust, dann wirst du feststellen, dass sie ALLE heal spells in einem baum haben. sie brauchen sich nicht spezialisieren. sie können während des kampfes genauso effektiv gruppenheilung einsetzen wie die groß single heilung. als zelot muss man sich spezialisieren, heilt aber trotzdem nicht mehr als die anderen heilerklassen, die sich nicht spezialisieren müssen.
> wäre es wenigstens so, dass ein zelot auf single gespect höhere single heals raushaut als ein shami oder dok, dann würde ich es ja noch verstehen, aber so ists einfach nur unsinnig, und es wird noch unsinniger wenn die änderungen so eingeführt werden.
> einheitsbrei eben, und da sich der zelot spezialisieren muss, wird er dadurch noch mehr benachteiligt.
> ...



deine beweglichkeit ist dein großer vorteil, das elixier wird ja auch gepimpt und den hab ich auch geskillt in der line - proccs durch 15% mehr crit instantheal sind fast garantiert, dazu kommt, dass ich durch ausrüstung auch nochmal +15% crit heal habe 40 AP pro crit 15% mehr crit 25% mehr heal bei crit ich baue eben auf den instant mit dem ich momentan am besten fahre, einfach weil die ganzen meelebomben und meele dds garnicht an mich ran kommen - da ich eh immer laufe und zur not bleibt 
der kick + aethyr schock

BTW. die basisheilung + grow rate unserer heals ist größer als bei den anderen klassen, daher dürfen wir eben nur einen skillen... 3000+ crits mit dem dicken single heal haut so schnell keiner raus wie wir zeloten... keine frage der zelot ist alles in allem der "schlechteste" heiler aber er ist auch sehr speziell ;-)


----------



## Norjena (15. Mai 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen anderen Problemen wird man wohl sehr sehr lange warten müssen, bis der Gardist angepasst wird.



Aufgrund der Anzahl an 40er Gardisten die ich im RvR sehe kanns so schlimm garnicht sein. Ich möchte damit nicht sagen das die Wache in Ordnung ist, doch ich denke es gibt andere Klasse die sich mehr "verarscht" fühlen.

Zum Beispiel Melee Dds, insbesondere 2 angebliche Stealthklassen....

Aufgrund des AoEs ist es praktisch nicht möglich irgendwo außenrum zu schleichen, außer in einem so großen Radius das der Stealth aufhört, kaum mehr Ausdauer da ist oder das ganze vollkommen ineffizient wird da jeder andere alleine während der schleichzeit schon 2-3Kills sammelt und die Hexe der Jäger sich mit Glück über einen freuen darf...

Wenn sie das neue Burgtor System einführen kann man in eine Stufe 5 Burg nichtmal mehr durch die Hintertür...das heißt also afk Kaffee trinken bis das Tor endlich offen ist dann hochrenen im AoE sterben und hoffen das die Caster unten die oben wegbomben?

Naja, ich kann leider in eimem Massenspiel wie WAR keinerlei Vorteile einer Stealthklasse gegenüber anderen Melees sehen, selbst der Schaden ist niedriger als der einens Singeltarget geskillten Spalta/Slayer, die haben dazu mittlere Rüstung und einen deutlich dickeren HP Pool...durch die Zweihandwaffe dürften sie auch besser mit Equip skalieren da ja immer nur die MH Dps auf den Skillschaden berechnet wird.


----------



## ExInferis (15. Mai 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Keinen Tank spielt man bei WAR nur mit einer Taste. Der unterschied zu einem Gardisten aber ist, die anderen sind   tatsächlich Tanks.^^ Und das man für den Gardisten viel Skill braucht um ihn ansatzweise so gut bzw RvR dienlich wie einen Eisenbrecher/Schwertmeister oder die Supporttanks zu spielen, halte ich fürn Gerücht. Dafür wurde seine Spielmechanik von den Entwicklern zu sehr vernachlässigt.
> 
> 
> Bei den ganzen anderen Problemen wird man wohl sehr sehr lange warten müssen, bis der Gardist angepasst wird.




Stelle mich gerne jederzeit gegen einen Eisenbrecher oder Schwertmeister mit einem BG.


----------



## Raethor (15. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ähm - ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ahjo thx... hatte es in der Zwichenzeit schon selbst gefunden.

So gesehen zieh ich dann meine Aussage zurück ^^


----------



## heretik (15. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> GZ dazu. Ich hab grade gecancelt.



kneejerk much?


----------



## Salute (15. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Stelle mich gerne jederzeit gegen einen Eisenbrecher oder Schwertmeister mit einem BG.




Nach dem Motto "Ihr könnt mich zwar töten, aber dafür sehe ich besser aus!!"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Mai 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> deine beweglichkeit ist dein großer vorteil, das elixier wird ja auch gepimpt und den hab ich auch geskillt in der line - proccs durch 15% mehr crit instantheal sind fast garantiert, dazu kommt, dass ich durch ausrüstung auch nochmal +15% crit heal habe 40 AP pro crit 15% mehr crit 25% mehr heal bei crit ich baue eben auf den instant mit dem ich momentan am besten fahre, einfach weil die ganzen meelebomben und meele dds garnicht an mich ran kommen - da ich eh immer laufe und zur not bleibt
> der kick + aethyr schock
> 
> BTW. die basisheilung + grow rate unserer heals ist größer als bei den anderen klassen, daher dürfen wir eben nur einen skillen... 3000+ crits mit dem dicken single heal haut so schnell keiner raus wie wir zeloten... keine frage der zelot ist alles in allem der "schlechteste" heiler aber er ist auch sehr speziell ;-)



zu allererst: nein, die basisheilung und die grow rate ist beim zeloten genauso hoch wie bei allen anderen heiler klassen. die illusion muss ich dir leider nehmen. die grundwerte sind die gleichen, und willenskraft wirkt sich bei allen klassen gleich aus. hört sich unsinnig an, da man sich als zelot ja spezialisiert...und im endeffekt ist es das auch. allround heiler heilen genauso viel wie spezialisierte zeloten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der proc von "segen des chaos" lässt sich m.e. besser durch hots triggern. die +15% crit taktik ist sinnlos, da sie nur bei einer heilung proct, was m.e. große verschwendung für einen taktik platz ist. vor allem ist single heal im moment total sinnlos, denn mit der grp heilung heile ich in gleicher zeit das 5 fache wie mit der single heilung. dabei besitze ich eine critheal chance von min. 25%, d.h. "segen des chaos" proct bei jedem grp heal (man muss nichtmal heilen um einen kritischen erfolg zu erzielen und so den proc zu bekommen) und ist somit theoretisch dauerhaft auf allen grp-membern drauf. nebenbei hab ich durch "stärkender schwall" keine ap probleme, da die taktik ebenfalls jedesmal proct. wenn man dann noch die taktik aus dem mittleren baum nimmt (tzentchs erholung?) die dem geheilten mit 25% wahrscheinlichkeit 50 ap zurück gibt, dann hat man 3 taktiken, die bei jeder grp heilung proccen. dazu dann noch disziplin, und alle taktikplätze sind belegt. 
natürlich macht es so wenig spaß zu spielen, da man fast nur eine taste drück, aber so ist es leider im moment das effektivste. ich heile das 4-5fache in der gleichen zeit und brauche zu allem überfluss keine sichtlinie. also wieso sollte ich was anderes spielen was nichtmal ansatzweise so effektiv ist? 
mfg

&#8364;: dabei besitzt der single tree schon einige nette spells, die moral 4 aus dem baum ist die beste die es für den zeloten gibt, der aethyr schock ist eine schöne cc, auch wenn 3 sec etwas kurz ist. das ap ritual ist auch nicht schlecht, wobei ich die rituale im rvr eh für witzlos halte, da sich der kampf während der 2 sec castzeit eh schon woanders hin verlagert hat. die rituale sollten insgesamt etwas gebufft werden, irgendwie ein kleien crowd control drauf o.ä. und wenns nur eine verlangsamung des gegners um 10-20% ist, oder dass die gegner etwas weniger schaden machen. aber so wie sie jetzt funktionieren sind sie lächerlich. wenn man sich die offizielle beschreibung zum zeloten durchliest..."Ein Zelot ist ebenfalls in der Lage, einen Bereich mit Dunklen Ritualen und Riten zu entweihen, um ihn so als von Tzeentch beansprucht zu markieren und alle Ungläubigen, die es wagen, dieses Land zu betreten, zu verkrüppeln."


----------



## ExInferis (15. Mai 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Nach dem Motto "Ihr könnt mich zwar töten, aber dafür sehe ich besser aus!!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr könnt mich nicht töten, ich euch auch nicht, also lasst uns zusammen geil aussehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (15. Mai 2009)

Rofl, den Schwarzork machen sie noch ein Stück schlechter und bei der derzeit einzigen Klasse, die mir noch Spass macht, dem AOE-Spalta fangen sie auch schon an... Aber der BW bleibt schön weiter OP...


----------



## ExInferis (15. Mai 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Rofl, den Schwarzork machen sie noch ein Stück schlechter und bei der derzeit einzigen Klasse, die mir noch Spass macht, dem AOE-Spalta fangen sie auch schon an... Aber der BW bleibt schön weiter OP...



Öhm.... der fällt um wie ne Fliege, der BW, der brightige.... Ich sehe da andere Klassen die eher nach einer Korrektur verlangen. Aber warten wir doch einfach mal den Patch und die Kombination der Änderungen ab.


----------



## Norjena (15. Mai 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Rofl, den Schwarzork machen sie noch ein Stück schlechter und bei der derzeit einzigen Klasse, die mir noch Spass macht, dem AOE-Spalta fangen sie auch schon an... Aber der BW bleibt schön weiter OP...



Der Radius des AOE wird generft, möglicherweiße gehen noch die Kosten hoch, Singeltarget Spalta bekommt nen Dmg Buff, Singeltarget Caster aber nicht. Zudem ist der Patch nichtmal auf dem PTR.


----------



## minimitmit (15. Mai 2009)

@ Ylliriel
Spiele auch nen Löwen auf Ere ( Hasnair; r38,rr37).
Ap Probleme hab ich nur im OP-Aoe Pfad, wenn ich die 50% Ap Kosten fuer Schneidende Klinge Taktik reintue, gar keine.
Das sieht auch gehoerig nach nem ( starken) Buff aus.
Ausser bei 1-2 Skills steht da nur Base Dmg und Str- Skalierung erhoeht.
Also praktisch ein dicker Buff.
Ae wurde insofern generft, dass das net mehr so viele trifft, sonder nur nen kleinen Radius hat.
Mal schauen wie sich das auswirkt.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (15. Mai 2009)

Also auf http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=287542 hats ein quote was mich als magus freut..



> Addition of a specialist Tactic to match Engineer Throwing arm for the path of changing line



finaly grössere reichweite mit changing.. wird zeit, war schon immer mein lieblingsbaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (15. Mai 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> kneejerk much?



Allerdings. Normal nicht, aber mittlerweile reicht's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Magus jetzt auch noch Throwing Arm bekommt...SwdW haben weiterhin nur SH.

Mann hab ich nen Hals.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Allerdings. Normal nicht, aber mittlerweile reicht's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja, wie wärs wenn wir alle mal die fotm klassen rerollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 irgendwie werden einige klassen immer und immer wieder übergangen. ich bin ja auch niemand, der sich beschwert dass einem dieses und jenes nicht passt, wobei es beim zeloten wirklich einiges gibt. ich versuche das beste draus zu machen. aber wenn man dann sieht wie die anderen klassen (in meinem fall die anderen heilerklassen) immer und immer wieder überarbeitet werden bis die community aufhört zu weinen, dann kann man schonmal n hals bekommen. 
mfg


----------



## Norjena (15. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Allerdings. Normal nicht, aber mittlerweile reicht's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde Schattenkrieger sind ernstzunehmde Gegner, leigt aber vl auch an meiner Klassenwahl..für Hexenkriegerinnen habt ihr ja ein eingebautes Radar was uns qeur über die Karte aufspürt und automatisch zielsuchende Pfeile abschießt, und naja ne Sorc kann auch mal schnell im Dreck liegen (wenn nicht grade mie Overheal+Guard unterwegs).

Gibt schon paar gute die ich kenne, aber naja, wirklich überranden sind auch die nicht, aber fix ist ja noch nix bisher.


----------



## heretik (15. Mai 2009)

Wird alles halb so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. Und es wird ja noch nichtmal gekocht, es wurde grade mal die Speisekarte bekanntgegeben.

Dem Barbaren wurde die dringend notwendige Verbesserung auch schonmal für 1.2 versprochen... danach hieß es dann ganz sicher mit 1.3. Und jetzt heißt es wieder dass davon einiges in 1.3 und der Rest danach kommen wird. Na und, was solls. Weiterhin Zähne zusammenbeißen und durch. Solang der ganze AE-Mist mal ein bisschen gestutzt wird ist das schonmal ein Anfang.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Mai 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wird alles halb so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. Und es wird ja noch nichtmal gekocht, es wurde grade mal die Speisekarte bekanntgegeben.
> 
> Dem Barbaren wurde die dringend notwendige Verbesserung auch schonmal für 1.2 versprochen... danach hieß es dann ganz sicher mit 1.3. Und jetzt heißt es wieder dass davon einiges in 1.3 und der Rest danach kommen wird. Na und, was solls. Weiterhin Zähne zusammenbeißen und durch. Solang der ganze AE-Mist mal ein bisschen gestutzt wird ist das schonmal ein Anfang.



da muss ich dir 100% recht geben. der ae-mist wird angepackt, das ist das wichtigste. und dass nichts so heiss gegessen wird wie gekocht, stimmt natürlich auch. 
prinzipell ists leider so, dass änderungen in einem mmo von der community als negativ aufgefasst werden. im großen und ganzen sehe ich den änderungen aber positiv entgegen, denn das aktuelle meta ist mehr als langweilig und eintönig.
mfg


----------



## exec85 (15. Mai 2009)

Ich als Siggi bin eher weniger begeistert von den angekündigten Änderungen bzgl. SP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


En DD war er nie, ist er nicht und wird er auch mit 1.3 nicht sein. Dass er dann auch noch in seiner einzig brauchbaren Rolle, dem Heiler, durch längere castzeiten, geringeren Radius usw. gedrückt wird, geht mir etwas gegen den Strich.

Aber.. ich warte auch mal ab was im Endeffekt wirklich geändert wird.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Mai 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> Ich als Siggi bin eher weniger begeistert von den angekündigten Änderungen bzgl. SP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm...wie ich sagte...einheitsbrei eben. die casttime für den grp heal wird auf 2,5sec angehoben, so wie bei den anderen heilerklassen. 
und so leid es mir tut, so werden hoffentlich der siggi und der dok wieder zurück in ihre ursprüngliche rolle gedrückt, der rolle als nahkampf heiler und nicht ae-heal spammend in der hintersten ecke stehen. und wenn du meinst siggis und doks könnten keinen schaden machen, dann hast du noch nicht die richtige skillung oder ausrüstung gefunden. sicherlich ist ím moment die grp heilung am effektivsten, aber das war beim siggi/dok niemals so geplant. 
mfg


----------



## Rayon (15. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Immerhin bekommt ihr jetzt Throwing Arm. Der SW bekommt nichts und wird hart generft.


Ja, wow, dafür wird vermutlich Close Quarters generft - würd lieber CQ behalten und kein TA bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider heulen die meisten rum wegen TA, wobei das einzig und allein bei oRvR Zergs machn. in Smallescale/1on1/Grp-RvR suckts hart. ;>


----------



## EisblockError (15. Mai 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> Ich als Siggi bin eher weniger begeistert von den angekündigten Änderungen bzgl. SP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm, das mit dem Radius find ich Ok, aber man hätte anstelle von ner größeren Cast-Zeit einfach den heal nerfen sollen.


----------



## exec85 (15. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> hmm...wie ich sagte...einheitsbrei eben. die casttime für den grp heal wird auf 2,5sec angehoben, so wie bei den anderen heilerklassen.
> und so leid es mir tut, so werden hoffentlich der siggi und der dok wieder zurück in ihre ursprüngliche rolle gedrückt, der rolle als nahkampf heiler und nicht ae-heal spammend in der hintersten ecke stehen. und wenn du meinst siggis und doks könnten keinen schaden machen, dann hast du noch nicht die richtige skillung oder ausrüstung gefunden. sicherlich ist ím moment die grp heilung am effektivsten, aber das war beim siggi/dok niemals so geplant.
> mfg



Das ist mir ja schon klar mit dem Grp Heal. Spiele den Siggi ja auch schon seit release, bzw hab ihn auch in der open beta bereits gespielt. Am Anfang, war der Siggi eigentlich auch noch recht gut mit dmg skillung. Allerdings ist er im Vergleich zu anderen Nahkämpfern halt nur der Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein, finde ich jedenfalls.
Ich hatte ihn zu beginn des Jahres voll auf dmg geskillt, da wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt viele Heiler in unserer Gilde hatten und ich es sowieso mal testen wollte. Habe dermaßen viel auf Str. gesockelt und auch mit entsprechender Ausrüstung gespielt, dennoch war nicht daran zu denken z.B. nen DoK down zu kloppen (natürlich auch dank des zu starken Grp. Heals).

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich würde GERNE den Siggi so spielen dass er in vorderster Reihe mit kämpft. Allerdings ist es z.Zt. halt auch viel effektiver von hinten heraus zu heilen, als mit 300 Schaden auf nem DoK einzuhämmern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn sie dem Siggi die ein oder andere Support fähigkeit verbessern würden und vlt den single Heal etwas aufwerten würden, dann wäre ich IMMER mitten drin statt nur dabei.

EDIT: ich hatte den SP angefangen weil ich dachte er sei in etwa so zu spielen wie der Battle Priest bei Knight Online (falls das überhaupt jmd kennt). D.h. immer vorne dabei, dmg raushauen, debuffen und nebenbei halt bissle healen.


----------



## Ascían (15. Mai 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ja, wow, dafür wird vermutlich Close Quarters generft - würd lieber CQ behalten und kein TA bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt halt ein großes, unwiderbringliches Problem: Die amerikanischen Foren. Was dort für Vorschläge gemacht werden, ernsthaft, da wird mir schlecht.
Das SW-Forum dort ist das Sammelbecken für die Zergling-SW, alle Scout gespecct und Null Komma Periode Null Plan von der Klasse. Leider sind es diese Leute, die maßgeblichen Einfluß auf die Klassenbalance haben, Leute die immer nur im Zerg mitlaufen, keine 6vs6 suchen, kein 1vs1 oder ähnliches. Deshalb auch der Buff für den Scout Tree, damit Durchschnitts-Legolas mit 150 anderen auch schön den ganzen Abend auf den Zinnen irgend eines Keeps rumstehen kann, und auch endlich mal was tötet. Ob das die Klasse dann ad absurdum führt ist ihm ja egal, es geht ihm nur ums PEWPEW.


So schön ich das auch verallgemeinert habe, es enthält dennoch ein Fünkchen Wahrheit, und wenn sich an der Foren- und Feedbacksituation nichts ändert, dann wird das auch weiterhin der Fall sein.


----------



## Salute (15. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Leute die immer nur im Zerg mitlaufen, keine 6vs6 suchen, kein 1vs1 oder ähnliches.



Für letzteres wurde WAR nicht konzipiert. Und das andere klingt eher nach WoW´s Arena. 

*Abgesehen* von dem Missgeschick mit den Bombergruppen, gewinnt halt *überwiegend* (im freien Gelände) die Seite, die mehr Spieler hat.


----------



## Norjena (15. Mai 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Für letzteres wurde WAR nicht konzipiert. Und das andere klingt eher nach WoW´s Arena.
> 
> *Abgesehen* von dem Missgeschick mit den Bombergruppen, gewinnt halt *überwiegend* (im freien Gelände) die Seite, die mehr Spieler hat.



Das stimmt nicht, würden die Leute selbständig Heiler kurzt Ccn Leute focusen etc könnte auch die deutlich unterlegene Seite gewinnen. Doch die meisten sehen das garnichtmehr ein, die laufen im Zerg mit und drücken eben ihren DMg/Heilskill, Buffs etc werden nicht verteilt, bestes Beispiel Tankwall, kaum einer der Tanks kommt mal auf die Idee einen AoE Detaunt zum zünden damit die anderen Tanks weniger Schaden kassieren...

Sorc etc bomben lieber in der Gegen rum statt kurz nen Hexenjänger zu entwaffnen der grade ihren Heiler zerlegt (sowas kann unglaublich viel ausrichten).

Wenn man ein Spiel nur auf solche Massen auslegt kann man Singeltargetschaden auch komplett streichen, denn der wird erst durch Absprache und eben im 1v1 wirklich interresant.

1 KT muss nicht nur einen Haufen hirnloser 1 Button Drücker sein, er kann auch eine gut abgestimme Gruppe aus 4 aufeinander abgestimmen und gut zusammen gespielten Gruppen sein, so ein KT wäre dann bei weitem verheerender als eine der jetizgen 6er Bomber gruppen, und es wäre dennoch Masse vs. Masse, aber mit Klasse! Und genau das sollte WAR ausmachen, sonst kann man gleich nur eine Klasse einführen und wer eben mehr davon hat gewinnt.

Und um sowas zu erreichen muss etwas mehr auf 6v6 balanced werden. Und das muss nicht damit beginnen alle Klassen gleich zu machen...


----------



## Salute (15. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> *würden* die Leute selbständig Heiler kurzt Ccn Leute focusen etc könnte auch die deutlich unterlegene Seite gewinnen.



Machen vielen aber nicht, deswegen schrieb ich auch "überwiegend". Das es Ausnahmen gibt, bestreite ich auch nicht. Habs selber oft genug erlebt. 

Nur wenn beide Seiten oganisiert und im TS sind, gewinnt letztendlich die Seite, die mehr Manpower hat.


----------



## Norjena (15. Mai 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Nur wenn beide Seiten oganisiert und im TS sind, gewinnt letztendlich die Seite, die mehr Manpower hat.



Da ändert aber nichts daran das Balance auf kleinere Brackets ausgelegt werden sollte/muss.


----------



## Nasgor/Averland (15. Mai 2009)

Kurze Frage, habe ich das richtig verstanden das der Zelot jetzt alle seine Buffs auf ein Target buffen kann?
Oder wie soll man das hier verstehen? 



> All Marks of Chaos: Multiple Zealots can now each cast a Mark on a single target, as long as the Marks are different ones. Bonuses from Marks will now stack with other bonuses of the same types.


----------



## Skathloc (15. Mai 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> @ Ylliriel
> Spiele auch nen Löwen auf Ere ( Hasnair; r38,rr37).
> Ap Probleme hab ich nur im OP-Aoe Pfad, wenn ich die 50% Ap Kosten fuer Schneidende Klinge Taktik reintue, gar keine.
> Das sieht auch gehoerig nach nem ( starken) Buff aus.
> ...



Ich muss zugeben ich verwende auch nicht gerade die billigen Skills: Bin Axeman geskillt und verwende hauptsächlich, "Sundering Chop" "Lions Fury"(mit der Taktik), "Primal Fury", "Cull the weak", den Healreduce und die beiden Dots. so wie ich das sehe werden alle diese Skills teurer.


----------



## heretik (15. Mai 2009)

Nasgor/Averland schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, habe ich das richtig verstanden das der Zelot jetzt alle seine Buffs auf ein Target buffen kann?
> Oder wie soll man das hier verstehen?



Ein Spieler kann jetzt Buffs verschiedener Zeloten auf sich haben, solange es verschiedene sind. Jeder Zelot castet dabei einen Buff. Außerdem stacken die Boni der Buffs jetzt mit Salben und anderem Zeuch.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Mai 2009)

Nasgor/Averland schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, habe ich das richtig verstanden das der Zelot jetzt alle seine Buffs auf ein Target buffen kann?
> Oder wie soll man das hier verstehen?



hmm...gute frage. aber so wie ich das verstehe, ein zelot kann immer nur ein buff auf einem ziel haben. wenn nun aber ein 2. zelot in der gruppe ist, kann dieser dem ziel einen weiteren buff geben, solange dieser nicht identisch ist mit dem buff des 1.zeloten. naja, aber wird wohl selten vorkommen, denn so viele zeloten rennen meinem gefühl nach nicht rum.
mfg

&#8364;: aber wenigstens stacken sie jetzt mit auren und tränken...das beschert dem zeloten wenigstens wieder ein klein wenig nützlichkeit gegenüber den anderen heilern.


----------



## Görms (15. Mai 2009)

Sie nehmen mir mein IEK! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber alles in allem, schön schön - endlich kommen die mal in die puschen und machen was, auch wenn ich noch viel ergänzen wollen würde z.B. cooldown erhöhung bei den Stuns des Sonnenritter.


----------



## Hellbabe (16. Mai 2009)

Das wichtigste is das endlich was gegen diese AoEsch...was gemacht wird. Da werden zwar die ganzen Leute weinen, hilft aber dem Spiel ungemein, weil man jetzt mal mehr als 2 Knöpfe drücken muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich freu mich jedenfalls wenn ich ma länger als 2 sek stehen kann *hust*


----------



## softcake_orange (16. Mai 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Rofl, den Schwarzork machen sie noch ein Stück schlechter und bei der derzeit einzigen Klasse, die mir noch Spass macht, dem AOE-Spalta fangen sie auch schon an... Aber der BW bleibt schön weiter OP...



Der Spalta und Slayer AoE Nerf kommt garantiert! Ne Mengä spalten + Taktik für höhere Reichweite und mehr Ziele ist einfach IMBA. Und das sage ich trotz dass ich u.a. auch Spalta spiele.

Bin ja mal gespannt ob es sich gelohnt hat von Zelot auf Schami zu wechseln...


----------



## Norjena (16. Mai 2009)

Die AoE änderung mit weniger Radius hat irgendwie was, da Singeltarget wies aussieht meist gebufft wird bleibt AoE nicht nutzlos, aber ist nichtmehr>Rest, zudem kommt mir da mit meiner Sorc ne ganz gemeine Idee...

Todespein>Vernichtung Meleesorc Hybrid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ok ohne Tank mit Guard und Privatheiler kaum zu empfehlen, aber macht sicher gut Bumms ( auf 1Ziel primär, wenn der AoE noch was zweites trifft ist es eben ein Bonus)


----------



## Skathloc (16. Mai 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ein Spieler kann jetzt Buffs verschiedener Zeloten auf sich haben, solange es verschiedene sind. Jeder Zelot castet dabei einen Buff. Außerdem stacken die Boni der Buffs jetzt mit Salben und anderem Zeuch.



Hab in den Patchnotes den entsprechenden Abschnitt nicht gefunden deswegen frag ich mal:
Funktioniert dass dann auch mit dem Lebensbuff des Siggis? 
Finde ich nämlich schon etwas stark dann, die eine Rune des Runenpriesters gibt ja 80 Stärke, BF und Int. Dazu nochmal 100 Stärke und 60 Nahkampfbonus durch eine Salbe, das wird dann schon ziemlich übel. Wenn das ganze auch noch mit Leben funktioniert dann kann man einfach mal so 1800 Lebenspunkte mehr haben.




Außerdem hab ich ne Frage zu den Talismanänderungen:



> Normal stat talismans now extend to +24 stats at the upper bound to compensate for the timer removal.



Versteh ich das richtig das alle Talismane keine Zeitbegrenzung mehr haben und dafür ein höheres Fragment einen höheren Bonus gibt (lila bis+24)?


----------



## heretik (16. Mai 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Hab in den Patchnotes den entsprechenden Abschnitt nicht gefunden deswegen frag ich mal:
> Funktioniert dass dann auch mit dem Lebensbuff des Siggis?



Denke mal dass relativ wenig Sigmarpriester mit Zeloten in ner Grp laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (16. Mai 2009)

Die Sache ist ganz einfach, dass die Leute immer nur ihren eigenen Char sehen und ihr eigenes vorankommen.
Dabei ist ein MMOG, egal welches doch eigentlich auf die Gruppe ausgelegt, sonst könnte man ja auch ein Single-Player-Spiel spielen. Und da macht es eben die Gruppenkombination aus und wie man zusammen spielt, wie man aufeinander abgestimmt ist. Zieht man das in Betracht wird man in der Gruppe wesentlich schlagkräftiger als eine Gruppe von Individualisten die zusammen spielen.
Und wenn man daraufhin mal die Umstellungen beachtet sind sie in meinen Augen ein Fortschritt was das Gruppenspiel angeht.
Da kann auch eine "Liga der Legolasse" kommen, die fallen auch.
Das einzige was ich anmerken muss ist das der DoK doch etwas schwächer ausfallen könnte. In meinen Augen ist er zu stark in der Kombination wie er im Moment spielbar ist. Da verteilt er sehr gut Schaden und dann noch die Heilung dazu, dass er einfach nicht fällt (richtig gespielt). Und das sage ich als jemand der selbst einen DoK und einen BG spielt.
Ansonsten "Daumen hoch" und denkt mal ein wenig mehr ans Gruppenspiel. Dann werdet ihr auch besser und werdet Erfolge feiern die ihr vorher nicht für möglich gehalten habt.


----------



## Ascían (16. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Die Sache ist ganz einfach, dass die Leute immer nur ihren eigenen Char sehen und ihr eigenes vorankommen.
> Dabei ist ein MMOG, egal welches doch eigentlich auf die Gruppe ausgelegt, sonst könnte man ja auch ein Single-Player-Spiel spielen. Und da macht es eben die Gruppenkombination aus und wie man zusammen spielt, wie man aufeinander abgestimmt ist. Zieht man das in Betracht wird man in der Gruppe wesentlich schlagkräftiger als eine Gruppe von Individualisten die zusammen spielen.
> Und wenn man daraufhin mal die Umstellungen beachtet sind sie in meinen Augen ein Fortschritt was das Gruppenspiel angeht.
> Da kann auch eine "Liga der Legolasse" kommen, die fallen auch.
> ...





Der Dok und der Siggi werden beide in erheblichem Umfang eingeschränkt.




> * Touch of the Divine: Decreased the base healing value, increased the bonus healing from Willpower, removed the cooldown time, and increased the build time.



Autsch. 2.5 Sekunden Cast mit Setback-Möglichkeit auf den sinnvollsten Groupheal.


----------



## DerTingel (16. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Autsch. 2.5 Sekunden Cast mit Setback-Möglichkeit auf den sinnvollsten Groupheal.



so wie bei allen anderen heilklassen auch...wieso sollte die eigentliche hybridklasse ne bessere/effektivere gruppenheilung besitzen als die anderen heiler, war schon immer meine frage. nun hat es mythic auch endlich eingesehen.
mfg


----------



## Dab0 (16. Mai 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Hab in den Patchnotes den entsprechenden Abschnitt nicht gefunden deswegen frag ich mal:
> Funktioniert dass dann auch mit dem Lebensbuff des Siggis?
> Finde ich nämlich schon etwas stark dann, die eine Rune des Runenpriesters gibt ja 80 Stärke, BF und Int. Dazu nochmal 100 Stärke und 60 Nahkampfbonus durch eine Salbe, das wird dann schon ziemlich übel. Wenn das ganze auch noch mit Leben funktioniert dann kann man einfach mal so 1800 Lebenspunkte mehr haben.
> 
> ...


war grad aufem testserver und meine +19 warn auf +23 aufgebläht
zu den zeitteilen kann ich nix sagen hab keine derzeit


----------



## Norjena (16. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> so wie bei allen anderen heilklassen auch...wieso sollte die eigentliche hybridklasse ne bessere/effektivere gruppenheilung besitzen als die anderen heiler, war schon immer meine frage. nun hat es mythic auch endlich eingesehen.
> mfg



So siehts aus, warum gibts überhaupt 3 Heilklassentypen wenn eh alle gleich gepatcht werden? Genau die Community wills so...der Hat was das hab ich net, will ich aber auch....

Offhanditems werden generft, Meleeheilung wird generft (warum fragt mich nicht, die bringt eh fast nix) und der Gruopheal wird generft, im Grunde kann der Sigi/DoK dann das selbe wie die anderen Heilkassen nur schlechter, den Singeltragethweal gibts fast keine.

Dazu kommt das Sigi/DoK warscheinlich wieder etwas in den Nahkampf müssen, was mit einer 2,5Sekunden Heilung aber beinahe Selbstmord und vlööig ineffektiv ist (wegen dem zurrücksetzen.

Dazu kommt, das Sigi/DoK extrem viel aushalten, vom reinen Heiloutput konnte ich bisher aber nie sagen das die wirklich Op wären, denn die Gruppenheilung hat im Moment einen 1,5Sek Cd, zusammen mit der 1Sek Castzeit kommt die Heilung schon fast auf 2,5Sekunden....klar sie heilen besser, aber dieses etwas besser aus AOE! ist wohl kaum die Rechtfertigung die Klassen noch gleicher zu machen...

Wenn weniger Leute AoE speccen wird auch die AoE Heilung warscheinlich nicht mehr ganz so effektiv sein, und singeltarget sind diese beiden Klassen sowieso schwächer.

PS: ich spiele keine der beiden Klassen (DoK zwar im T3, aber spiele ich fast nie, nerfs jucken mich da nicht die Bohne), es gibt mehr einfach um die Gleichmacherei.


----------



## DerTingel (16. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> So siehts aus, warum gibts überhaupt 3 Heilklassentypen wenn eh alle gleich gepatcht werden? Genau die Community wills so...der Hat was das hab ich net, will ich aber auch....
> 
> Offhanditems werden generft, Meleeheilung wird generft (warum fragt mich nicht, die bringt eh fast nix) und der Gruopheal wird generft, im Grunde kann der Sigi/DoK dann das selbe wie die anderen Heilkassen nur schlechter, den Singeltragethweal gibts fast keine.
> 
> ...



ja, die community wollte es so...sie hat sich den siggi/dok als reine heilklasse gewünscht, sie haben es so bekommen und jetzt müssen sie schauen wie sie damit klar kommen. ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn siggis/doks im nahkampf für die grp heilung 1sec castzeit haben und 1,5sec recast. aber es macht ja niemand. sie stehen alle hinten und spielen die beiden klassen als reine heiler, und in dem falle ist 1sec castzeit völlig overpowered. während die anderen heiler beim grpheilungs casten durch die längere castzeit immer wieder zurückgesetzt werden und so teilweise 4-5sec brauchen bis die heilung durchkommt, lachen sich diese beiden klassen ins fäustchen mit ihrer 1sec castzeit und der mittleren rüstung. 
ich zitiere mal einen teil der klassenbeschreibung: 
Als Jünger des Khaine spielen
 Der Jünger des Khaine ist darauf angewiesen, seine Gegner im Nahkampf anzugreifen, denn er braucht das Blut des Feindes, um seine dunklen Riten auszuführen. Daher ist ein Jünger sowohl im Umgang mit der Klinge als auch in den dunklen Künsten geübt und dazu in der Lage, beide zu einem atemberaubenden Gemisch aus Offensiv- und Defensivkraft zu verbinden. In kleinen Kämpfen versteht es der Jünger meisterhaft, das Gleichgewicht des Gefechtes zu verschieben. Was sie von ihren Feinden ernten, geben sie an ihre Verbündeten weiter. Was einst die Stärke des Feindes war, wird dann ihnen gehören. 

es ist einfach lachhaft wie sich siggi und dok entwickelt haben. und jetzt zu sagen, sie würden keinen schaden machen finde ich schon leicht lächerlich. natürlich kommt er nicht an den schaden eines reinen dd ran, aber dafür heilt er nebenbei noch sehr gut. ich hoffe, und die meisten doks die ich kenne, dass die klasse durch den patch wieder ihren ursprünglichen platz in der gruppe zurück erhält, nämlich vorne im kampfgetümmel und nicht hinten irgendwo versteckt 2 tasten drücken. 
der siggi/dok besteht nunmal nicht nur aus der grp heilung. es gibt zig andere effektive skills, gerade für den nahkampf...leider nicht ansatzweise so effektiv wie die grpheilung im moment, also kann ichs verstehen wenn die meisten leute die beiden klassen als reine heiler spielen. aber da ist mythic gefragt etwas zu unternehmen, und der nerf ist m.e. der richtige schritt. dann werden sich einige hoffentlich überlegen, dass es doch effektiver ist im nahkampf zu stehen. 
und der nerf der offhand items war mal mehr als nötig. wenn eine klasse 3-4minuten (habs selber getestet) ohne unterbrechung die grpheilung durchspammen kann während den anderen klassen nach weniger als nem viertel der zeit die puste ausgeht, dann stimmt irgendwas nicht. die seelenessenz oder eben das gegenstück beim siggi sollte sich ursprünglich im nahkampf aufladen, und nicht durch irgendwelche imba offhand items. 
auch wenn es jetzt sicherlich etwas krass ausgedrückt ist: m.e. waren siggis/doks eine anspruchsvolle klasse, und wenn sie richtig gespielt wurde sehr effektiv im schaden austeilen so wie beim heilen. aber sie waren wohl zu anspruchsvoll für die meisten leute die diese klassen angefangen haben zu spielen. dann ging das große mimimi los, und mythic hat mit den offhand items drauf reagiert. das ging dann immer weiter, bis auch die letzten lowbobs nichtmehr überfordert waren, weil sie nurnoch 2tasten drücken mussten um effektiv zu spielen. 
jetzt wird hoffentlich eine rolle rückwärts gemacht...
mfg


----------



## Norjena (16. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> es ist einfach lachhaft wie sich siggi und dok entwickelt haben. und jetzt zu sagen, sie würden keinen schaden machen finde ich schon leicht lächerlich. natürlich kommt er nicht an den schaden eines reinen dd ran, aber dafür heilt er nebenbei noch sehr gut. ich hoffe, und die meisten doks die ich kenne, dass die klasse durch den patch wieder ihren ursprünglichen platz in der gruppe zurück erhält, nämlich vorne im Getümmel.



Genau darauf wollte ich hinhaus, die Änderung von 1Sek zu 2,5Sek PLUS der Nerf der sowieso schwachen Nahkampfheilungen machen es mehr als nur sinnlos noch vorne rein zu rennen, man wird dann auf jeden Fall ständig zurrückgesetzt und heilt bei weitem weniger als die anderen Heiler und steht dazu noch mittendrin und darf tanken....

Im übrigen kosten die Sigi/DoK Heilungen genausoviel Essenz/Zorn wie bei anderen Aktionspunkte, ca 2-maximal3 Items mit Ap reg und du hast die selbe Reg durch Equip wie die durch den Kelch/Buch+die Grundreg oder evtl durch Taktiken/andere Heiler, ich glaube kaum das man sich dann mit dem spammen zurrückhalten muss.


----------



## DerTingel (16. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Genau darauf wollte ich hinhaus, die Änderung von 1Sek zu 2,5Sek PLUS der Nerf der sowieso schwachen Nahkampfheilungen machen es mehr als nur sinnlos noch vorne rein zu rennen, man wird dann auf jeden Fall ständig zurrückgesetzt und heilt bei weitem weniger als die anderen Heiler und steht dazu noch mittendrin und darf tanken....



also ich finde die nahkampfheilung nicht wirklich schwach. natürlich darf sie nicht an die heilung eines reinen heilers rankommen, da er nebenbei noch gut schaden austeilt. aber schwach ist sie sicherlich nicht. 
und ja, er soll mittendrin stehen, dafür hat er seine mittlere rüstung. und du gehst davon aus, dass er vorne im kampfgetümmel immernoch seine grpheilung spammt, was aber totaler unsinn ist. es gibt etliche andere heilungen, die er im nahkampf benutzen kann, bei denen er nicht zurückgesetzt wird und nebenbei noch ordentlich schaden raushaut. die leute sollen mal langsam vom ae-denken wegkommen. 
mfg

&#8364;: ich glaub aber für dich mit, dass man sich da zurückhalten muss. und überleg dir mal was du geschrieben hast: 2-3items, ne taktik und noch taktiken anderer spieler und schon hat man die gleiche reg wie n siggi/dok mit seinem buch/kelch. und glaub mir, selbst dann komme ich nicht an die reg dran wie sie vor dem nerf war. ich wiederhole nochmal, die beiden klassen sollten durch den nahkampf ihre seelenessenz bekommen...dafür gibt es skills. und dahin werden diese beiden klassen wieder gebracht. sie bekommen ihre alte rolle zurück, und das ist gut so! es sind keine reinen heiler, dafür waren sie nie konzipiert. ihr konzept wurde, krass ausgedrückt, pervertiert. sie stehen vorne, sammeln durch schaden den sie austeilen seelenessenz/zorn und heilen damit ihre mitspieler.


----------



## Norjena (16. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> also ich finde die nahkampfheilung nicht wirklich schwach. natürlich darf sie nicht an die heilung eines reinen heilers rankommen, da er nebenbei noch gut schaden austeilt. aber schwach ist sie sicherlich nicht.



Entweder ich heile, oder ich mache Schaden, beides zusammen geht nicht, ein Opferung geskillter DoK macht weniger Schaden als ein Tank mit 2 geskillten Deffbäumen, da auf dem Equip kaum Stärke drauf ist (was wegen der richtigen Heilung so sein muss) darf man sich über 300er Crits freuen, wenn das viel Schaden ist...

Die Heilungen würden dann so ca 500+heilen, das ist praktisch nichts, den Schaden des DoK kannst mit nem Hot kompensieren, mittlere Rüstung hilft im übrigen sehr viel gegen die zahlosen Klassen mit Magieschaden. Selbst Melees machen zumindest teilweiße Magieschaden.

Ein DoK macht nur dann Schaden wenn er auf Folter+Opferung geskillt ist und seine ganzen Dmg Taktiken reinhaut welche dann aber -40% Heilung machen, als heiler taugt man dann aber absolut nicht mehr, höchstens noch als supporter.

Grade Zeloten die ja Dmg und Heal zusammen skillen sollten sich da nicht beschweren, und Schamis können ihren Waaagh mit Schadenszaubern aufbauen, versucht mal beides zusammen zu machen, mal sehen wieviel ihr dann heilt.


----------



## DerTingel (16. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Entweder ich heile, oder ich mache Schaden, beides zusammen geht nicht, ein Opferung geskillter DoK macht weniger Schaden als ein Tank mit 2 geskillten Deffbäumen, da auf dem Equip kaum Stärke drauf ist (was wegen der richtigen Heilung so sein muss) darf man sich über 300er Crits freuen, wenn das viel Schaden ist...
> 
> Die Heilungen würden dann so ca 500+heilen, das ist praktisch nichts, den Schaden des DoK kannst mit nem Hot kompensieren, mittlere Rüstung hilft im übrigen sehr viel gegen die zahlosen Klassen mit Magieschaden. Selbst Melees machen zumindest teilweiße Magieschaden.
> 
> ...



hmmm...also sorry, dann solltest du dir mal zeigen lassen wie man einen siggi/dok richtig spielt. gut gespielt hauen sie im sz locker 70k-100k schaden raus und min das gleiche nochmal an heilung. wenn das nicht ausreicht um effektiv zu sein, dann weiss ich auch nicht. 
und 500heilung sind nichts? die macht ein zelot mit seinem instant heal, ohne nebenbei noch dmg zu machen. 
und du gibst es doch selber zu...er haut gut dmg raus, ist dann aber nur ein supporter. jetzt lies dir nochmal die klassenbeschreibung durch...genau, er ist ein supporter, kein reiner heiler. man muss sich halt entscheiden, will ich etwas mehr heilen, oder will ich etwas mehr dmg machen. das macht die klasse aus, jedenfalls sollte es so sein, bevor etliche leute geheult haben weil sie nicht spielen können. im moment kann er alles gleichzeitig, wenn das nicht übertrieben ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht.
mfg

&#8364;: und der dmg vom lvl40 zeloten wird vom lvl 10sorc bei übertroffen...aber wir skillen ja immer beides -.-


----------



## Terratec (16. Mai 2009)

Schonmal den Dmg von Zeloten gesehen Norjena?


----------



## Norjena (16. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> und du gibst es doch selber zu...er haut gut dmg raus, ist dann aber nur ein supporter. jetzt lies dir nochmal die klassenbeschreibung durch...genau,
> er ist ein supporter, kein reiner heiler. man muss sich halt entscheiden, will ich etwas mehr heilen, oder will ich etwas mehr dmg machen. das macht die klasse aus, jedenfalls sollte es so sein, bevor etliche leute geheult haben weil sie nicht spielen können. im moment kann er alles gleichzeitig, wenn das nicht übertrieben ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht.
> mfg



Wo in der Klassenbeschreibung steht das er supporter und kein Heiler ist? Er muss in den Nahkampf zum heilen, das ist korrekt, doch er muss dewesen nicht  weniger heilen, im Ggegenteil eher mehr denn Nahkampf ist ein gewaltiges Handicap, denk mal an Burgen, wie willst du dort heilen? 

Richtig, geht nicht!

Der Schaden wird wie schon erwähnt komplett durch Hots negiert, die Heilung kommt nicht präzise. Der hauptmeleeheiskill heilt in einem 10m Radius 10! NICHT 100!, und sowas wird dann als Heilung gezählt? Wenn nix 10M um ihn rum steht heilt er nur sich...Gruppenheilung kannst mit den kommenden 2,5Sek Castzeit mehr als nur vergessen, die wird komplett wegfallen.

Im übrigen macht ein Opferung/Heil geskillter DoK mit Heilequip keinen Schaden, ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber wenn ihr ehrlich seid gebt ihr mir recht.

0 Stärke, Skills mehr sehr niedrigen Grundschaden+kein Schaden durch taktiken=praktisch kein Schaden.


70-100k Schaden in einem SC was ist das? Das ist fast nix, und die DoK Meleeheilung kommt wie schon erwähnt meistens beim Ziel garnicht an, dazu kommt, du musst 2x Dmgskill>1Heilung....versuch auch nur einmal über die Probleme anderer Klassen nachzudenken bevor du wieder in einen "mein Zelot ist so schwach mimimi" Tralala verfällst, ich habe auch schon mehrfach Zeloten/schamis mit 300-500k+ Heal in einem SC gesehn, wirklich mehr habe ich noch von keinen Dok/Sigi gesehn.


----------



## DerTingel (16. Mai 2009)

@norjena
soll jetzt nicht persönlich gegen dich sein, eher allgemein gehalten, aber deine ansichten sind halt momentan ein gutes beispiel. 
ein problem bei WAR und ich denke auch mal etlichen anderen mmo´s ist, dass sich die leute über ihre klasse beschweren und sie mit anderen klassen vergleichen, von denen sie keine ahnung haben. ich würde mir niemals eine meinung über tanks erlauben, da ich von den tankklassen wenig ahnung habe, das sie für mich uninteressant sind. 
aber jede klasse hat ihre vor und nachteile, und bevor man eine klasse anfängt sollte man sich mit deren mechanik auseinander setzen um herauszufinden ob sie einem spaß bereiten könnte. wenn man dann der meinung ist, dass gewisse aspekte dieser klasse zu schwach sind, sollte man anfangen sie mit den anderen klassen dieses archetypen (heiler, ranged dd etc.) zu vergleichen. diesen schritt machen aber die wenigsten. sie sehen: oh der zelot und der schami stehen hinten und können mit ihren ap die heilung raushauen, das will ich auch, geht aber nicht weil ich dazu seelenessenz brauche die ich nur im nahkampf bekomme. also beschweren sich diese leute, sehen aber nicht die vorteile ihrer klasse gegenüber den anderen klassen. im falle des dok wäre es z.b. die 1sec castzeit für die grpheilung, die mittlere rüstung, dass man nebenbei noch schaden raushaut etc.  es werden nur die vorteile der anderen klasse gesehen, welche in vielen fällen nichtmal wirkliche vorteile sind. man schaue sich nur mal an, dass der zelot immer auch nebenbei seine schaden spells des jeweiligen baums pusht. ist auf jedenfall ein super gimmick...im pve. im pvp ists aber total sinnbefreit, da ich aufgrund der rüstungen und resis selbst an stoffis kaum schaden mache. des weiteren kann ich nicht heilen, während ich schaden mache (ok, es gibt in jedem baum ein taktik mit deren hilfe man auch ein wenig heilt wenn man schaden macht...wobei die eine verbugt ist und nur bei 50% der skills triggert die körperschaden machen, ausserdem heilt sie nur 25% des angerichteten schaden, was beim lächerlichen schaden eines zeloten sinnbefreit ist, höchstens für 1on1 sinnig). 
also bitte, bevor irgendwer hier anfängt sich über seine klasse zu beschweren, informiert euch erstmal richtig über die vor und nachteile der anderen klassen, und entscheidet dann ob die eigene klasse in dem punkt wirklich zu schwach ist.
mfg



Norjena schrieb:


> Wo in der Klassenbeschreibung steht das er supporter und kein Heiler ist? Er muss in den Nahkampf zum heilen, das ist korrekt, doch er muss dewesen nicht  weniger heilen, im Ggegenteil eher mehr denn Nahkampf ist ein gewaltiges Handicap, denk mal an Burgen, wie willst du dort heilen?
> 
> Richtig, geht nicht!
> 
> ...


sorry, aber du laberst unsinn. beim burgangriff kann der dok nichts machen? er kann vorne am tor stehen und ALLE um ihn herum heilen. ist ja nichts...
und wo steht dass er ein supporter ist und kein reiner heiler? wo steht dass er ein reiner heiler ist, frage ich eher mal andersrum? http://www.war-europe.com/#/careers/?caree...ple&lang=de
lies dir das nochmal durch...hier ein wichtiger satz:"Die Jünger des Khaine sind dunkle Priester des blutbefleckten Gottes und bei jedem Angriff der Druchii in *vorderster Linie zu finden*." 
man muss sich als dok/siggi eben entscheiden, mehr support, weniger dmg, mehr dmg, weniger support. und wenn du 100k dmg und über 100k heilung im sc nicht viel findest, dann weiss ich auch nicht. dort sind ja nichtmal die buffs, schilde etc mit einbezogen. 
und wo hab ich mich beschwert dass der zelot zu schwach ist? er ist im moment der schächste heiler, dass ist ganz klar. aber wenn du dich so toll mit ihm auskennst, was sind denn die vorteile vom zeloten gegenüber den anderen heilerklassen? du sagst der zelot haut schaden raus? hast du schonmal einen gespielt? du solltest mal wirklich lernen über den tellerrand hinaus zu blicken. leute wie du sind der grund, warum der siggi/dok so verhunzt sind. ich kann dieses nicht, das ist zu schwacht, das kann die klasse besser, im nahkampf hat man ein handicap, ich hau nicht richtig schaden raus, heile aber auch nicht richtig. 
genau so war die klasse konzipiert, wenn ihr damit nicht klarkommt, dann sucht euch eine andere klasse, aber heult nicht rum bis euch die augen rausfallen.
mfg


€: hast du dir schonmal die sets angeschaut für den dok/siggi? anscheinend nicht. mach das mal und du wirst sehen wie die stats verteilt sind...und eben auch wofür die klassen ursprünglich gedacht waren.


----------



## Norjena (16. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> @norjena
> soll jetzt nicht persönlich gegen dich sein, eher allgemein gehalten, aber deine ansichten sind halt momentan ein gutes beispiel.
> ein problem bei WAR und ich denke auch mal etlichen anderen mmo´s ist, dass sich die leute über ihre klasse beschweren und sie mit anderen klassen vergleichen, von denen sie keine ahnung haben. ich würde mir niemals eine meinung über tanks erlauben, da ich von den tankklassen wenig ahnung habe, das sie für mich uninteressant sind.
> aber jede klasse hat ihre vor und nachteile, und bevor man eine klasse anfängt sollte man sich mit deren mechanik auseinander setzen um herauszufinden ob sie einem spaß bereiten könnte. wenn man dann der meinung ist, dass gewisse aspekte dieser klasse zu schwach sind, sollte man anfangen sie mit den anderen klassen dieses archetypen (heiler, ranged dd etc.) zu vergleichen. diesen schritt machen aber die wenigsten. sie se




Wir reden um das selbe, die Änderungen an den Kelchen/Meleeheilungen und der Castzeit ist eine falsche Änderung.

Nahkampf macht schlichtweg keinen Sinn damit, absolut keinen mehr, zudem heilt man dann noch weniger als die anderen Heiler, und in manchen Situationen fast nichts mehr>sinnlose Klasse (übertrieben gesagt).

Der Schaden des DoK ist egal, wenn ich heilen möchte will ich heilen, ob das nun im Nahkampf mit 50Schaden pro Schlag oder 500 passiert ist mir vollkommen egal, das Endergebnis, die Heilung muss stimmen. Und genau dort wird der DoK zu stark beschnitten, denn statt "nur" die Gruppenheilung zu nerfen verschlechtern sie ja noch die Meleeheilung, genau das ist der Punkt auf den ich hinnauswill.

Was meinst du warum meine Jüngerin noch im T3 und nicht T4 ist? Weil ich auf nen Heiler der nur hinten steht keine Lust habe, aber im Nahkampf als Dd taugt es zuminst mit Rnds nix, und Meleeheiler heilt eben viel zu wenig. Dazu kommt das selbst die dähmlichste Rnd Gruppe nen Meleejünger zu 95% focused>dauertod...das ist in meinen Augen nicht grade sehr spaßig.

im übrigen habe ich nie behaupted das Zeloten als Dd taugen, nur das sie es immer mitskillen.

Schau dir im übrigen mal die PvE Sets an, und danach überlege mit welchem Stat heilung skaliert, kein Heil DoK egal ob Kelch oder Melee trägt Pvp Sets, keiner!

Zudem würde ich dir nicht empfehlen mir vorzuwerfen ich würde mich nicht über Klassen imfomieren die ich spiele, ich denke der Thread hier beweißt das ich eben genau dies tue.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=86576


----------



## DerTingel (16. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Der Schaden des DoK ist egal, wenn ich heilen möchte will ich heilen



wenn du oder ein anderer siggi/dok spieler ausschliesslich heilen will, dann spielt ihr eindeutig die falsche klasse. er wurde zum reinen heiler durch das geheule der community. nun merkt mythic was sie für einen mist gebaut haben...
ich wiederhole nochmal, es kann nicht angehen dass ich mich für eine klasse entscheide, wissentliche vor- so wie nachteile der klassenmechanik in kauf nehme, und mich dann beschwere dass eine klasse die nie als reiner heiler gedacht war nicht genug heilt wenn ich nicht im nahkampf bin. 
n anderes bsp ist doch der schami/archmage...deren mechanik wird auch verändert weil sich etliche leute die augen ausgeweint haben. da frage ich mich doch warum sie sich den schami/archmage ausgesucht haben, wenn ihnen die mechanik dieser klasse nicht zusagt. 
und ja, ich beschwere mich über den zeloten auch teilweise, aber nur weil er nicht mal ansatzweise der klassenbeschreibung entspricht. mächtige rituale welche die gegner beeinträchtigen...wo???? mit der taktik welche bei jedem puls eines rituals, also alle 3 sek 140schaden macht? das soll eine beeinträchtigung sein? ich kann mitspieler buffen...supi, bringt nur sehr wenig, da dank der salbungen meine buffs sinnlos geworden sind. mit meinen mächtigen vorboten kann ich die gegner schwächen...hmmm, vorboten ist für mich mehrzahl, ich habe aber nur einen und dieser kann auch nur einmal aktiv sein. 
das sind für mich argumente, welche gewisse änderungen einer klasse erklären würden, aber nicht: klasse x kann dieses, das will ich auch aber ohne meine anderen vorteile zu verlieren.
der siggi/dok werden jetzt so verändert, dass sie wieder der klassenbeschreibung ähneln, und das ist in meinen augen ein sehr positiver schritt.
mfg

&#8364;: warum trägt denn keiner die pvp sets? weil es im moment sinnlos ist, da grp heilung viel effektiver ist. erinnere dich an die folgenden worte: nach dem patch werden etliche dok/siggis mit den sets rumrennen, da man sie häufiger im nahkampf antrifft.

&#8364;²: und was soll mir der link beweisen? dass du dich bei wow auskennst? anscheinend hast du trotzdem wenig ahnung von den anderen heilerklassen in WAR, denn sonst würdest du nicht die dinge die du aufgezählt hast nicht als negativ bewerten.


----------



## Norjena (16. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> wenn du oder ein andere siggi/dok spieler ausschliesslich heilen will, dann spielt ihr eindeutig die falsche klasse. er wurde zum reinen heiler durch das geheule der community. nun merkt mythic was sie für einen mist gebaut haben...
> ich wiederhole nochmal, es kann nicht angehen dass ich mich für eine klasse entscheide, wissentliche vor- so wie nachteile der klassenmechanik in kauf nehme, und mich dann beschwere dass eine klasse die nie als reiner heiler gedacht war nicht genug heilt wenn ich nicht im nahkampf bin.



An deiner Stelle würde ich nochmall lesen was ich bisher in diesem Thread geschrieben habe, so langsam wirds mir nähmlich zu blöd dir 100mal erklären zu müssen das ich A kompklett gegen diese Gleichmacherei bin, und B eben nicht hinten stehen und heilen möchte.

Ums dir aber nochmal zu erklären, der Sigi/DoK werden eben NICHT so verändert das Meleeheiler wieder sinnvoller werden, sondern der "Hinten steh" UND der Meleeheiler werden schlechter, und das deutlich.

Warum trägt niemand die PvP Sets? Ganz einfach, Meleeheilung hat 10m Radius mehr nicht, um zu hotten/singel oder AoE Heal sinnvoll zu machen wird eben Willenskraft und keine Stärke benötigt. Das PvP Set tragen nur die Dmg DoKs.
Ein DoK der nur seine Meleeheilung benutzt ist so ziemlich das bescheuerste was man in einer Gruppe haben kann, macht keinen Dmg und heilt weniger als ein Schwarzork als Beispiel.


----------



## DerTingel (16. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ein DoK der nur seine Meleeheilung benutzt ist so ziemlich das bescheuerste was man in einer Gruppe haben kann, macht keinen Dmg und heilt weniger als ein Schwarzork als Beispiel.



die änderungen sind schon sehr sinnig...wirst du sehen. ich werde dir den thread nochmal verlinken nach dem patch. ja, sie werden in beiden belangen etwas schlechter, aber nur weil sie in beiden belangen bisher sehr stark waren und ihren vorteilen kaum nachteile entgegen standen.
und wenn du denkst, dass ein dok/siggi im nahkampf keinen schaden macht und nebenbei auch zu wenig heilt, dann machst du irgendwas falsch. im moment ist es nicht so effektiv wie die grp-heilung, aber das problem wird mit dem patch angepasst. aber anscheinend verstehst du das nicht oder willst es nicht verstehen...dann kann ich dir auch nicht weiter helfen. 
ich habe auch keine lust mir ständig deine sinn befreiten kommentare immer und immer wieder durchzulesen.
wenn du mir mal ein paar nachteile aufzählst, die der siggi/dok im moment gegenüber den anderen heiler klassen hat, dann wäre ich schon zufrieden. dok besitzt die stärkste moral 4 im gesamten spiel, besitzt als heiler eine mittlere rüstung, heilt WÄHREND er schaden macht, kann aber auch hinten stehen und nur heilen mit einer effektiveren grp-heilung als alle anderen heilklassen, ist nicht auf ap angewiesen kann also sprinten benutzen und trotzdem weiter heilen etc pp...
mfg


----------



## Norjena (16. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> die änderungen sind schon sehr sinnig...wirst du sehen. ich werde dir den thread nochmal verlinken nach dem patch. ja, sie werden in beiden belangen etwas schlechter, aber nur weil sie in beiden belangen bisher sehr stark waren und ihren vorteilen kaum nachteile entgegen standen.
> und wenn du denkst, dass ein dok/siggi im nahkampf keinen schaden macht und nebenbei auch zu wenig heilt, dann machst du irgendwas falsch. im moment ist es nicht so effektiv wie die grp-heilung, aber das problem wird mit dem patch angepasst. aber anscheinend verstehst du das nicht oder willst es nicht verstehen...dann kann ich dir auch nicht weiter helfen.
> ich habe auch keine lust mir ständig deine sinn befreiten kommentare immer und immer wieder durchzulesen.



Bei deinem letzen Satz stimme ich dir zu, ansonsten nicht, du bist also wirklich der Meinung ein Meleeheiljünger wäre in Ordnung? Dir ist schon vollkommen klar das ein Meleeheiljünger im Moment NUR in Ordnung ist und gut heilt weil er eben alle paar Sekunden (wenn eben ohne Kelch die Essenz da ist) die Gruppenheilung nutzen kann, was mit 2,5Sek Castzeit aber komplett wegfällt.

Aber ja, leb ruhig weiter in deiner Traumwelt in der Meleeheiljünger durchaus sinnvoll sind, denk nur das sie Schaden machen, denk nur das sie auch noch gut heilen dabei.

Und ich sagte bereits, das ich NICHT von mir, aber ich scheine die Mechanik der Klasse zu verstehen, und anscheinend kann ich auch die Auswirkung von fehlender Willenskraft auf Heilzauber einschätzen.


----------



## DerTingel (16. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Bei deinem letzen Satz stimme ich dir zu, ansonsten nicht, du bist also wirklich der Meinung ein Meleeheiljünger wäre in Ordnung? Dir ist schon vollkommen klar das ein Meleeheiljünger im Moment NUR in Ordnung ist und gut heilt weil er eben alle paar Sekunden die Gruppenheilung nutzen kann, was mit 2,5Sek Castzeit aber komplett wegfällt.
> 
> Aber ja, leb ruhig weiter in deiner Traumwelt in der Meleeheiljünger durchaus sinnvoll sind, denk nur das sie Schaden machen, denk nur das sie auch noch gut heilen dabei.
> 
> Und ich sagte bereits, das ich NICHT von mir, aber ich scheine die Mechanik der Klasse zu verstehen, und anscheinend kann ich auch die Auswirkung von fehlender Willenskraft auf Heilzauber einschätzen.



dann lebe du weiter in deiner lowbob welt in der dein jünger keinen schaden macht und dabei auch zu wenig heilt. 
die nachteile gegenüber den anderen heilklassen bist du mir immernoch schuldig. aber war ja klar das da nichts kommt....
mfg


----------



## Norjena (16. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> dann lebe du weiter in deiner lowbob welt in der dein jünger keinen schaden macht und dabei auch zu wenig heilt.
> die nachteile gegenüber den anderen heilklassen bist du mir immernoch schuldig. aber war ja klar das da nichts kommt....



Diese Nachteile habe ich bereits erwähnt, die hast du überlesen.

Ich zähle sie dir in aller Ausführlichkeit auf, damit auch du sie verstehst, denn wie schon heute schon zu oft bewiesen ahst reicht dein Textverständnis nicht sehr weit. Ja das ist ein Flame, aber er ist gerechtfertig.

Zuerst, der Jünger (ohne Kelch) muss in den Nahkampf, dies zieht folgende Nachteile mit sich.

-Er bekommt mehr Schaden, wovon ca 60% Maigeschaden (Sonnenorden/Schwertmeister/Ingi/HJ machen zumindest zum Teil Magieschaden, BW etc selbstverständlich auch)sind>Rüstung egal. 

-Er wird selbst von der dümmsten Rnd Gruppe zu über 90% gefocused.

-Er steht praktisch immer in Reichweite verschiender AoE Ccs, Stund/Knockdown oder auch Root, ein gerooteter DoK besitz kaum noch die Möglich überhaupt zu heilen oder Schaden zu machen. 

-AoE Schaden der Melees, das ständige zurrücksetzen der Heilungen und CC wie schon erwähnt machen das heilen/kämpfen zur Hölle. Zudem wird er zu 95% mit verschiedenen heildebuffs zu kämpfen haben, denn Slayer/Tanks HJ werden die ohne Probleme immer aktiv halten, öfter als bei einem Heiler der hinten steht.

-Der DoK besitzt (vor allem mit PvP Gear) nur noch 10Fuß Reichweite zum heilen, alles andere in seiner Gruppe bekommt nichts ab.

-Nutzt der DoK Heilzauber muss er bedenken das die Gegner sind im Normfall bewegen, also muss auch der DoK in Bewegung sein um nicht die "Out of range" Meldung zu bekommen, hat er keine Essenz und ist grade out of Range freut sich die Gruppe beim frählichen Zusammentreffen am Friedhof.

-Bei Festungsraid haben Melees generrel einen Nachteil, normale Melees können zur Not statt Afk rumstehen die Belagerungswaffen nutzten, der DoK muss heilen, frage ist nur wie? Ok, Opferung, hat 10Sek Cd und nach 5 Sekunden ist die Essenz immernoch nicht voll.

-Das ganze sieht dann so aus. Opferung>2-maximal 3 Heilungen, aber auch nur wenns billige HoTs sind, dann den CD abwarten>ca 5Sek in denen nichts passiert>warscheinlich schon einige der Gruppe tod>Essenz für Heilung wieder da.

-Ohne Willenskraft besteht die einzige Singeltargetheilung aus einem Skill der das defensice Ziel benötigt, ist zwar nicht schwer zu handhaben, dennoch ist es zusammen mit den anderen Dingen die zu beachten sind im Kampfgetümmel nicht grade sehr komfortabel (was es ja nicht sein muss)

-trägt der DoK tatsächlich die PvE Sets hat er ca +50Stärke, dementsprechend macht er auch keinen Schaden mehr, trägt er das PvP Gear kann er zwar passablen Schaden machen der jedoch immernoch ziemlich nutzlos ist, doch heilt er dann praktisch garnichtsmehr-

-nutzt der DoK all seine Dmg Taktiken hält er praktisch nichts mehr aus das die Defftaktiken wegallen und er heitl 40% weniger, kommt aber immernoch nicht an den Schaden der richtigen Dds ran, nichtmal halbwegs (dafür heilt er zumindest minimal)

Das grade mal so spontan, wie du siehst bin ich durchaus in der Lage Argumente zu bringen oder Vor/Nachteile aufzuzählen.

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, hier auch mal die Vorteile/Nachteile eines auf Meleeheilung geskillten DoK gegenüber anderen Meleedds oder Heilern. Sprich, eine Zusammenfassung.

Gegenüber den DDs...hält mehr aus als ein Spalta/Slayer im Beserk(wer so rummrennt ist aber selbst schuld) oder eine Hexe ein Hexenjäger, macht dafür aber nur den Bruchteil des Schadens auf 1 Ziel (weniger als die Hälfte), bestzt dafür aber auch deutlich weniger und meist auch schwächere Debuffs.

Gegenüber den anderen Heilern...mit Stärkegear, macht zumindest etwas Schaden, mehr als ein Heiler der nur heilt, aber immernoch so wenig um von jedem Dd und von den gegnerischen Heilern ausgelacht zu werden, Support ist minimal, Zeloten haben ja bald ihre Buffs die mit Salben etc stacken.

Mit Williegear, macht immernoch minimal mehr Schaden als ein richtiger Heiler (also 0 Schaden), kann aber nichtmal mehr eine Fliege töden, kann aber selbst unter optimalen Bedingungen nicht an die Heilung der anderen Heiler rankommen (und das mit Schaden rechtfertigen der von HoTs negiert wird?)

Und nochmal für dich, ich möchte keineswegs das selbe wie ein Zelot/Schami können, genausowenig habe ich jemals die Einführung dieser komischen Kelche gefordert, ich möchte den Jünger als Melee, aber eben wenn er auf Opferunmg/Dunkle Riten geskillt ist als MeleeHEILER, und wenn Folter/Opferung geskillt als Meleehybrid, sprich Schaden mit Heilung also supporter.

Und die jetzigen Änderungen nerfen eben genau diese Meleeheilung noch mehr, da im übrigen alle Singeltargetdmgäume der Melees gebufft und die Stats prozentual wirken werden, wird diese Art des DoK deutlich schlechter als jetzt.
Der 1.3 DoK wir hinten stehen und seine 2,5Sek Gruppenheilung in Abwechslung mit Hots und dem Singelargetheilszauber spammen, aber in den Nahkampf werden wohl noch weniger als jetzt.

Edit, wie schon erwähnt werden beinahe alle Singeltarget Skills gebufft, beim Jünger werden alle generft, entweder im Schaden oder die Kosten ohne Ausgleich erhöht (auch die Meleeheilung), dazu weniger Essenz durch Kelch+2,5Sek Gruppenheilung, also nix da mit Dd, ein Jünger wird selbst voll auf Schaden geskillt nur noch ca 1/3 des Schadens eines richtigen Dds machen, und heilen tut er dann sowieso nicht mehr das er andere Skills nutzt.

Opferung wird noch weniger Schaden und noch weniger Heilung machen, während ein großteil gebufft wird, was sagst du dazu? DoK is fine l2p?


----------



## minimitmit (17. Mai 2009)

Willkommen in der Welt der Nahkaempfer @ Norjena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (17. Mai 2009)

Ich habe meinen DoK zu Release als reinen Heiler gespielt und bin auch ohne Kelch recht gut klargekommen. Meiner Meinung nach hätte man den Siggi's/DoK den Regkram wieder wegnehmen sollen und gut ist, so hätten die Heiler ne Chance und die Nahkämpfer auch. Der Patch sorgt nun dafür, daß Die Heiler mies Heilen und die Nahkämpfer verrecken. Um ordentlich zu heilen muss man ein Ziel haben welches man auch treffen kann, daher fallen Tanks aus, da diese zu häufig blocken und andere Melee's parrieren oder weichen aus. Gegnerische Stoffies müsste man zum guten Heilen angreifen. Wenn man allerdings diese angehen will so wird man auf dem Weg zu ihnen zerlegt.

Richtig wäre gewesen. 1 sec Castzeit, Radius kann gerne verringert werden. Regrate von Kelchen/Büchern wieder weg. Damit wäre sowohl reiner Heiler als auch Nahkampfheiler eine sinnige Wahl gewesen.

Tja, ich spiele grad nen Schamie hoch und werde dann je nach Patchlage mir den Heiler aussuchen der meinen Mitspielern mehr dient. Ich sehe meinen Job als heilfähige Klasse (egal wie die Heilfähigkeit beschrieben wird) darin, daß ich andere am leben erhalte und nicht darin beim Versuch zu heilen vernichtet zu werden.


----------



## Ascían (17. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> dann lebe du weiter in deiner lowbob welt in der dein jünger keinen schaden macht und dabei auch zu wenig heilt.
> die nachteile gegenüber den anderen heilklassen bist du mir immernoch schuldig. aber war ja klar das da nichts kommt....
> mfg



Tingel! Sei doch nicht immer so bistig, Norjena hat doch ziemlich einleuchtende Punkte gebracht. Btw ist die beste 6er Kombo immer noch Siggi/DoK + Runi/Zelot, weiss gar nicht warum die reinen Heiler da überhaupt Konkurrenz fürchten.

Wann darf ich dich wieder umflexen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (17. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wann darf ich dich wieder umflexen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn du der dunklen seite der macht beitrittst und einen spalta spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (17. Mai 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Denke mal dass relativ wenig Sigmarpriester mit Zeloten in ner Grp laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Außerdem könnte ja der Lebensbuff vom Siggi mit denen der Salben stacken, das war damit gemeint
Dachte das die Runen des Runis genauso wie die des Zeloten mit Salben Stacken. Die funktionieren ja ansonsten auch genau gleich.


@Norjena:
Ich kann mich noch gut an DoKs erinnern die vor 1.2, also diesem ganzen AoE-Krampf, mit 60K Schaden und 150-200k Heilung aus nem SC gegangen sind (Damals hat man ja nicht so viel AoE wegheilen müssen). Wo is da das Problem? Mit meinem WL mach ich vielleicht 90K Schaden. 
Klar macht der DoK weniger Schaden als ein reiner DD, dafür heilt er aber auch.


----------



## softcake_orange (17. Mai 2009)

Coole Patchnotes. Endlich sind Schamanen auch DDs!!! Mal schauen wie gut der Zelot jetzt reinhaut!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (17. Mai 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Coole Patchnotes. Endlich sind Schamanen auch DDs!!! Mal schauen wie gut der Zelot jetzt reinhaut!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich denke, healklassen werden nach wie vor nicht an reine dd klassen rankommen, wo bliebe sonst der sinn solcher? der schaden wird einfach n bisserl erhöht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (17. Mai 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> @Norjena:
> Ich kann mich noch gut an DoKs erinnern die vor 1.2, also diesem ganzen AoE-Krampf, mit 60K Schaden und 150-200k Heilung aus nem SC gegangen sind (Damals hat man ja nicht so viel AoE wegheilen müssen). Wo is da das Problem? Mit meinem WL mach ich vielleicht 90K Schaden.
> Klar macht der DoK weniger Schaden als ein reiner DD, dafür heilt er aber auch.



Genau darum gehts mir ja, im Nahkampf ist eine 2,5Sekunden Heilung praktisch nicht einsetzbar, die jetzige 1Sek aber schon, den Cd nutzt man dann sowieso zum Essenz aufbauen, verstehst du jetzt worauf ich hinaus will?

Der künftige DoK kann nur noch hinten stehen und heilt dabei schlechter als jetzt (was gerechtfertigt ist), der Melee DoK wird aber deutlich weniger Sinn machen als vor 1.2 oder jetzt nach 1.2.

Die Regrate der Kelche sollte ein Stück reduziert werden(wird sie ja auch), mit meinem jetizgen grünen Kelch und 6Essenz pro Sekunden kann ich durchaus vorne rein rennen und mit der Nahkampfheilung Essenz aufbauen, durch den Kelch ist dann flüssigeres heilen möglich, an durchheilen ist aber keineswegs zu denken, so sollte es meiner Meinung nach sein.

Dazu kommt, Equip wird mit dem Patch warscheinlich eine größere Rolle spielen wird als jetzt, StärkeDoK wird mehr Schaden machen, aber noch weniger Heilung, und umgekehrt. Ein mit Willegear ausgestatteer MeleeDoK wird praktisch keinen Schaden mehr machen, würde aber mit einer 1Sek Heilung immernoch akzeptabel heilen, mit einer 2,5Sek ist es aber schwachsinnig.
Zudem werden die meisten SingeltargetDd Klassen gebufft, der Schaden eines DoK wird dann im Verähltnis noch schlechter, denn der wird zudem auch noch generft (auch die Meleeheilung bekommt nen Nerf).

@mimimit, ich weiß wie es als Melee ist, spiele schon seit ich mit MMOs vor einigen Jahren angefangen habe immer Melees als Mains, in WAR ist es ne Hexenkriegerin.


----------



## Maxoklorn (17. Mai 2009)

Ich habe bei Youtube ein neues Video zu den Länder der Toten gefunden, welches glaube ich hier noch nicht verlinkt wurde: Warhammer Online Land of the dead leaked gameplay 

Ihr solltet euch das Video in HD ansehen.


----------



## zadros (17. Mai 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> ich denke, healklassen werden nach wie vor nicht an reine dd klassen rankommen, wo bliebe sonst der sinn solcher? der schaden wird einfach n bisserl erhöht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



getestet mit 1050 INT 400 wille 65 Magieschaden +7% magiecrit equip - reine single target dmg speccung ... 700er noncrit single hits mit geißel + 1500er crits - inkl. vorbote debuff
AE das gleiche mit dem channeling AE alle 2 sek 700-900 dmg je nach resi der gegner und 1500er crits instant AE dd macht auch 700 schaden - wind des wahnsinns alle 1 sek 500 dmg + knockback
ganz böse ist der spike schaden vom rabensturm - alle 0.5 sekunden für 6 sek rund 500+crit schaden alles getestet im RvR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry aber DD zelot ist durchaus eine alternative nun!


----------



## softcake_orange (18. Mai 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> getestet mit 1050 INT 400 wille 65 Magieschaden +7% magiecrit equip - reine single target dmg speccung ... 700er noncrit single hits mit geißel + 1500er crits - inkl. vorbote debuff
> AE das gleiche mit dem channeling AE alle 2 sek 700-900 dmg je nach resi der gegner und 1500er crits instant AE dd macht auch 700 schaden - wind des wahnsinns alle 1 sek 500 dmg + knockback
> ganz böse ist der spike schaden vom rabensturm - alle 0.5 sekunden für 6 sek rund 500+crit schaden alles getestet im RvR
> 
> ...




Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, dann ist der Schamane nach 3.1 auf jeden Fall ein vollwertiger DD. Denn er macht deutlich mehr Schaden als ein Zelot. Schon mit dem letzten Patch wurde der Schamanen Schaden erhöht. 

Meine Dammaz Kron Statistik mit meinem damals Lv 20 Schamanen, der auf dmg gespect war liest sich gut:

Todesstöße: 492
Siege: 1551
Niederlagen: 38
Punkte: + 454

Da bin ich mit meinem Spalta nicht rangekommen.

Klar macht der Schamane keinen overall Superdamage wie die AoE Klassen. Aber single target dmg ist extrem gut und man knallt mit Dot, Dot, Dot, Leech Taktik ala SL Hexer so einiges weg.

Was der Schamane jedoch dringend braucht, sind brauchbare Taktiken für nen dmg spec. Da hapert es gewalltig.


----------



## Norjena (18. Mai 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, dann ist der Schamane nach *3.1*.



Oh Noez, 3.1 kannst behalten, auf Ulduar und so kann ich durchaus verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Brummbör (18. Mai 2009)

Och wenns so weitergeht und jede klasse auch auf dmg skillen kann ist Ulduar gar nicht mehr so weit weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (18. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ja, die community wollte es so...sie hat sich den siggi/dok als reine heilklasse gewünscht, sie haben es so bekommen und jetzt müssen sie schauen wie sie damit klar kommen. ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn siggis/doks im nahkampf für die grp heilung 1sec castzeit haben und 1,5sec recast. aber es macht ja niemand. sie stehen alle hinten und spielen die beiden klassen als reine heiler, und in dem falle ist 1sec castzeit völlig overpowered. während die anderen heiler beim grpheilungs casten durch die längere castzeit immer wieder zurückgesetzt werden und so teilweise 4-5sec brauchen bis die heilung durchkommt, lachen sich diese beiden klassen ins fäustchen mit ihrer 1sec castzeit und der mittleren rüstung.
> ich zitiere mal einen teil der klassenbeschreibung:
> Als Jünger des Khaine spielen
> Der Jünger des Khaine ist darauf angewiesen, seine Gegner im Nahkampf anzugreifen, denn er braucht das Blut des Feindes, um seine dunklen Riten auszuführen. Daher ist ein Jünger sowohl im Umgang mit der Klinge als auch in den dunklen Künsten geübt und dazu in der Lage, beide zu einem atemberaubenden Gemisch aus Offensiv- und Defensivkraft zu verbinden. In kleinen Kämpfen versteht es der Jünger meisterhaft, das Gleichgewicht des Gefechtes zu verschieben. Was sie von ihren Feinden ernten, geben sie an ihre Verbündeten weiter. Was einst die Stärke des Feindes war, wird dann ihnen gehören.
> ...




Also ich brauche schon eine volle Leiste um meinen DoK zu spielen, weil ich einfach alles ausnutze was der mir bietet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wo finde ich meinen DoK blöderweise immer wieder? Ganz vorne bei den Tanks und DDs. Warum? Entweder bin ich zu blöd um mit Offhand-Items zu arbeiten oder ich spiele den DoK einfach "flexibler" so dass sich meine Seelenessenz seltsamerweise im Kampf schneller auflädt als wenn ich hinten stehe. Komme nie irgendwie in die Verlegenheit mal keine Aktionspunkt oder Seelenessenz zu haben.
Und genau dieses Spiel ganz vorne.... der Kampf "Mano-a-mano" gepaart mit der Heilung macht den DoK einfach aus. (Sigi habe ich noch nicht gespielt). Klar, als reiner Heiler mag der DoK, einfach zu spielen sein, aber ich behaupte einfach mal auch weniger effektiv... Ich denke da nur an die Moral 2 Fähigkeit mit dem AoE Schaden und gleichzeitiger Heilung. Und sowas bringt nur Sinn wenn man vorne in der Menge steht. Dazu dann noch der Reiz, dass man überall auf mehreren Gegnern gleichzeitig seine Augen haben muss und auch auf den eigenen Leuten wegen Heal.....
Also insgesamt einfach geil wenn man den DoK in seiner Vielfalt spielt.


----------



## Long_Wolf (18. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Also insgesamt einfach geil wenn man den DoK in seiner Vielfalt spielt.



Amen. Nur sind die meisten die jetzt hier rumheulen nicht bereit einzusehen das sie (endlich) keine Imba-Heiler mehr sind und es auch gar nicht sein sollen...

Nach dem was man(n) so liest will  die Masse gar keine Klasse spielen bei der man mehr als 2-3 Tasten drücken oder gar denken muss. 

Erfrischend das einge dennoch die Herrausforderung suchen.


----------



## ExInferis (18. Mai 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Amen. Nur sind die meisten die jetzt hier rumheulen nicht bereit einzusehen das sie (endlich) keine Imba-Heiler mehr sind und es auch gar nicht sein sollen...
> 
> Nach dem was man(n) so liest will  die Masse gar keine Klasse spielen bei der man mehr als 2-3 Tasten drücken oder gar denken muss.
> 
> Erfrischend das einge dennoch die Herrausforderung suchen.



Nur so macht es auch wirklich Spaß!!!! Und vor allem werden Sachen möglich wo andere sich nur fragen "HÄÄÄÄ????"....
Aber mal weiter als bis zum umsetzen einer im Internet vorgefertigten Skillung denken, das machen die wenigsten.
Und ich habe ganz am Anfang als WAR raus kam schon gesagt, dass der DoK eine der geilsten Klassen wird, aber nein.... alle rumgejammert dass er nichts kann.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na wenn ihr meint. Dann willkommen im Land der blinden, tauben und ignoranten!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (18. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Also ich brauche schon eine volle Leiste um meinen DoK zu spielen, weil ich einfach alles ausnutze was der mir bietet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau so spiele ich meinen Sigmarpriester. Oft bin ich der einzige der vorne drin versucht die feindlichen Heiler mit Slience-Schlag zu ärgern. Außerdem muss ich mit meine Cone-AoE eh vorne rein um wieder Zorn auf zu bauen (hatte eh noch kein lila Item ... nur ein level 28 blaues mit 9 reg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Mal sehen wie das wird mit 2,5 Casttime beim Gruppenheal davorne drin .... dafür aber instant Cone-AoE für Zornreg .... hmm

Und was man auch nicht ausser acht lassen darf wie die Heilung in Instanzen aussehen wird. Aber wenn die Tanks gut Tanken sollte die 2,5 sekunden Zauberzeit nicht so sehr das Problem sein.

MfG Michael


----------



## ExInferis (18. Mai 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Genau so spiele ich meinen Sigmarpriester. Oft bin ich der einzige der vorne drin versucht die feindlichen Heiler mit Slience-Schlag zu ärgern. Außerdem muss ich mit meine Cone-AoE eh vorne rein um wieder Zorn auf zu bauen (hatte eh noch kein lila Item ... nur ein level 28 blaues mit 9 reg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schade, bist auf dem falschen Server, sonst hätte ich gesagt "Man sieht sich in der vordersten Schlachtlinie!". Mögen aber mehr Leute so spielen, dann entdecken sie vielleicht auch den Spaß und den Anspruch in der Klasse.


----------



## Skathloc (18. Mai 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Und was man auch nicht ausser acht lassen darf wie die Heilung in Instanzen aussehen wird. Aber wenn die Tanks gut Tanken sollte die 2,5 sekunden Zauberzeit nicht so sehr das Problem sein.



Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, man kann ja auch Inis ohne Siggi/Dok machen, und anderen Heiler haben ja auch alle 2,5sek Casttime


----------



## Gortek (18. Mai 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, man kann ja auch Inis ohne Siggi/Dok machen, und anderen Heiler haben ja auch alle 2,5sek Casttime



War auch schon FGH als einziger Healer und hatte so gut wie keine Probleme (solange der Tank auch weiss was zu tun ist). Ging alles Down und hat Spass gemacht. Man muss sich halt die Herausforderungen suchen und nicht immer nur mit dem Zerg mitlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cheers


----------



## Gortek (18. Mai 2009)

Dieser Doppelpost wurde ihnen präsentiert vom ultimativen Forenlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cheers


----------



## 3 im weckla (18. Mai 2009)

Also bei manchen die hier posten frage ich mich wirklich ob sie auch nur annähernd das Spiel verstanden haben. Sie wollen auf der einen Seite eine Klasse spielen die dieses und jenes kann und dafür diesen und jenen Nachteil hat und heulen dann rum, weil sie einen Nachteil haben. 

Bsp: Siggi/ Jünger

Ihr seid laut Klassenbeschreibung Nahkampfheiler, wer denn als normalen Heiler spielen will , hat die falsche Klasse. 
Ist wie im echten Leben wenn du Jura studierst wirst du auch nichts als Arzt arbeiten können oder?.

Denkt doch bitte mal nach, was ihr hier für einen .... schreibt. Es geht um Balancine und darum dass der AOE-Dreck endlich genervt wird, wird er auch aber immer noch viel zu wenig er ist immer noch zu stark.

Ich spiel selber im Moment einen HJ, habe aber auch einen Siggi, Maschi, also doch ein wenig Überblick im Game.

Siggi als Nahmkampfheiler geht 1a, ist echt stressig aber geht nach AOE-Nerv noch einfacher ist aber halt kein 2 Tastenchar im Gegenteil eher 15-18 je nach Setup. Willst nen 2-Tastenchar geh nen Spalta zocken oder WOW da biste richtige.

Ihr schaut immer nur auf eure Klasse und niemals auf andere Klassen, das Spiel ist eigentlich wirklich gut gemacht es krankt noch an einigen Dingen und der AOE ist sollte um ca 60-70% genervt werden, wenn der Single-Dmg so bleibt wie er ist.

N Spalta macht merh dmg mit seinem Schlag auf mich mit Ne menge Spalta als ich mit meinem Schlag mit dem ich Rüssi ignoriere und hinter ihm stehen und ja ich hab den geskillt. Schon getestet und auch der Spalta hat im Ts zugegeben mein Schaden ist ärmlich dagegen weil er  deutlich mehr dmg macht wie ich nur ich auf 1 er auf mehr aber ich schweife ab....



Die Klassen sind echt relativ gut gemacht und das Balancing soll auf Gruppen Kt gehen nicht auf 1on1 oder sonst was, wollt ihr das geht WOW oder nen Shooter zocken alles andere ist in einen ARMEEN-MMO Bullshit.

Die Richtung die die Entwickler gehen ist die Richtige zum großen Teil weiter so langsam macht es wieder Sinn.

Buff Single-Fähigkeiten NERV AOE in den Grund und Boden ob Heal AOE oder CC.... sonst kann man auch jeden ne Atombombe in die Hand geben mit der er eine Gebiete leerfegen kann kommt aufs selbe raus ist auch sicher spannend


Rechtschreibfehler sind Absicht und redaktionell gewünscht


----------



## Rayon (18. Mai 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Ich spiel selber im Moment einen HJ, habe aber auch einen Siggi, Maschi, also doch ein wenig Überblick im Game.
> 
> Siggi als Nahmkampfheiler geht 1a, ist echt stressig aber geht nach AOE-Nerv noch einfacher ist aber halt kein 2 Tastenchar im Gegenteil eher 15-18 je nach Setup. Willst nen 2-Tastenchar geh nen Spalta zocken oder WOW da biste richtige.


Glaub nicht dass der Choppa nur 2 Tasten benötigt. So viel Ahnung dann ja wohl doch nicht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Ihr schaut immer nur auf eure Klasse und niemals auf andere Klassen, das Spiel ist eigentlich wirklich gut gemacht es krankt noch an einigen Dingen und der AOE ist sollte um ca 60-70% genervt werden, wenn der Single-Dmg so bleibt wie er ist.


ich merke, du hast Ahnung. Warst du mal aufm PTR?
HJ macht BaL für 3,5k Crit - nicht insgesamt, sondern ein Tick. Aber ist sicherlich balanced, das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> N Spalta macht merh dmg mit seinem Schlag auf mich mit Ne menge Spalta als ich mit meinem Schlag mit dem ich Rüssi ignoriere und hinter ihm stehen und ja ich hab den geskillt. Schon getestet und auch der Spalta hat im Ts zugegeben mein Schaden ist ärmlich dagegen weil er  deutlich mehr dmg macht wie ich nur ich auf 1 er auf mehr aber ich schweife ab....


Spalta wird generft. Das war von vornherein klar, dass er zu stark war und erst gefixt wird, wenn er 40 ist - will ja keine Kunden verscheuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> Buff Single-Fähigkeiten NERV AOE in den Grund und Boden ob Heal AOE oder CC.... sonst kann man auch jeden ne Atombombe in die Hand geben mit der er eine Gebiete leerfegen kann kommt aufs selbe raus ist auch sicher spannend


Auch hier überzeugst du wieder mit purem Wissen. Natürlich sollte jede AoE Klasse, egal ob Damage oder Heal, einfach so hart generft werden. Klar sind Sorc und BW stark und wohl derzeit zu stark, aber mal auf andere Klassen geguckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (18. Mai 2009)

@2 im weckla: Ehmm, wie wärs wenn du mal auf den Testserver gehst und es testest ?? Denn dein post ist Schwachsinn².

Und was den Siggi/DoK betrifft: Mythic hat den Jünger zu dem gepatcht was er im Moment [und seid langer Zeit] ist. Und zwar zu einem reinen Gruppenheiler, der auf Distanz heilt. Und jemand der eine solche reine Heilklasse spielen will/wollte, kann wohl nichts dafür, dass er momentan KEIN Melee-Heiler mehr ist. Was aber eine Unverschähmtheit ist, dass Mythic den Jünger als Melee-Heiler konzepiert, ihn dann zu einem reinen Gruppenheiler patcht und jetzt wieder den Gruppenheal nutzlos macht (jeder der Testserver war, weiss warum..).

Du hast ja ein nettes Beispiel gebracht. "Ist wie im echten Leben wenn du Jura studierst wirst du auch nichts als Arzt arbeiten können oder?" 

So sollte es auch normal sein. Aber wenn Mythic der Arbeitgeber wäre, würde sie es anscheinend nicht interessieren, ob nun ein studierter Anwalt als Arzt arbeitet... Und genau da liegt das Problem. Entweder sie halten sich an ihre Konzepte der Klassen (was sie ja nie gemacht haben, wenn man den JdK/Siggi betrachtet) oder eben nicht. Aber dieses "heute so, morgen so" geht in meinen Augen nicht...


----------



## 3 im weckla (18. Mai 2009)

Jo richtig Mythic ist aber  icht mein Chef und hat es gemerkt, dass sie einen Fehler gemacht haben z.b. Siggi..., back to the roots und das ist der Richtige weg, klar verglühen die im Moment im AOe, aber wer nicht?

Hm... HJ komisch mein Hj macht nicht so einen Schaden pro Tick und selbst wenn, ich vergleiche mal mit dem Spalta der macht mit einem Schlag 600 im Schnitt auf 9 Spieler = 3500 Dmg Aoe, dann darf ich auch onehitten mit nem HJ, was ich gar nicht will ich will nur deutlich machen wie verdammt OP der AOe im Moment ist. HJ ist so wie er ist ok nicht IMBA oder Op sondern Ok nicht gut nicht schlecht einfach nur ok.


Zum Thema Spalta er braucht nur 2 Tasten, können tut er mehr ja brauchen nur 2 um doch ganz gut was zu reissen. Klar kann er vieles aber schau dir doch mal an was die Lowbobs im SC oder KT machen 1 Taste hämmern und das reicht um wirklich einige zu fällen, also mein Char egal welcher sieht mit 1 Taste gar kein Land der Spalta schon, lustigerweise ist bei uns auf dem Server der Beste Spalta zur Ordnung gewechselt und der hat genau diesselbe Meinung können tut er viel aber 1 Taste reicht um immer noch richtig gut was zu reissen. Das Potential nutzen tut doch kaum einer, da müsstest ja was machen.


----------



## Norjena (18. Mai 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Jo richtig Mythic ist aber  icht mein Chef und hat es gemerkt, dass sie einen Fehler gemacht haben z.b. Siggi..., back to the roots und das ist der Richtige weg, klar verglühen die im Moment im AOe, aber wer nicht?
> 
> Hm... HJ komisch mein Hj macht nicht so einen Schaden pro Tick und selbst wenn, ich vergleiche mal mit dem Spalta der macht mit einem Schlag 600 im Schnitt auf 9 Spieler = 3500 Dmg Aoe, dann darf ich auch onehitten mit nem HJ, was ich gar nicht will ich will nur deutlich machen wie verdammt OP der AOe im Moment ist. HJ ist so wie er ist ok nicht IMBA oder Op sondern Ok nicht gut nicht schlecht einfach nur ok.
> 
> ...



Ich bin mal so frei und weiße dich auf die Fehler deiner schier unbegrentzen Weisheit und Spielerfahrung hin.

Zuerst SigI/DoK, back to the Roots? Eben nicht, sie machen genau das Gegenteil, hättest du dir auch nur die Mühe gemacht meinen langen Post auf Seite 4 zu lesen würdest du es wissen, wenn du das Gegenteil beweißen kannst, bring Argumente, und mit "ihr wollt nur 2 Tasten drücken also spielt WoW" ist es nicht getan.

Zum Thema HJ, ich spiele zwar keinen HJ im T4, nur das Gegenstück die Hexenkriegerin, dennoch ein paar Anmerkungen meinersets.

Deine Rechung mit AoE vs Singeltarget ist so nicht korrekt. Denn Schaden ist nur da relevant wenn er dabei hilft das Ziel zu vernichten.

Du musst hierbei bedenken das praktisch jeder Heiler, egal welche Klasse AoE Heilung spammt, du musst also folgendermaßen rechnen. Deine Rechung "600 im Schnitt auf 9 Spieler = 3500 Dmg Aoe". Mal davon abgesehen das 9*600=5400 ist nicht 3500, musst die Gegenheilung berüchtsichtigen.

Wenn eine AoE Heilung nur 500 heilt, und sie heilt deutlich mehr bleiben von deinen 5400 Schaden "nur" noch 900 übrig, diese 900 Schaden sind verteilt auf 9 Ziele, bringt jedoch reichlich wenn alle 9 Ziele weiterhin fleißig deine Gruppe Mosch´n oder?

Nehmen wir nun als durchschnittlichen Schaden des HJ ca 800 (bitte komm nicht mit dem Argument der Spalta macht mehr Dmg mit AoE auf 1 Ziel als du, das stimmt definitv nicht), das Ziel bekommt auch hier zu ca 90% nur eine AoE Heilung, da die Singeltarget Heilung nicht nennenwert mehr heilt und der "normal" Heiler auch garnicht auf Focusschaden eingestellt ist. 
Somit bleiben von deinen 800 Schaden 300, zwar "nur" auf 1 Ziel, doch wie du sehst bist du in der Lange 1 Ziel 3mal so schnell runterzuhauen wie der Spalta seine 9, am Ende würde der Spalta zwar vorne liegen, doch wenn du deine Ziele korrekt aussucht ist dein Schaden für den Gegner praktisch schmerzhafter. 

Dazu kommt Spalta lässt sich komplett durch AoE Heilung kompensieren, dein Schaden jedoch kommt durch.

Dein Beispiel das du durch deine oben ohnehin falsche Rechung angeblich das "Recht" hättest ( du sagst ja das du es nicht so willst) jemanden zu onehitten besagt schon worauf du schaust, im SC auf die Liste mit dem Schaden, doch diese Liste sagt nicht wo der Schaden ankam, wer durch wessen Schaden "behindert" oder an seinem/ihrem Vorhaben gehindert oder auch wer getödet wurde, oft kann der Tod eines einzigen Charakter ein komplettes SC wenden, die Anzahl an Todesstößen ist auch großteils nur "Glück", ich haue mit meiner Hexe auch oft Heiler auf 5-10%, dann kommt AoE und jemand anderes bekommt den "Kill", juckt mich das? Nein, denn ohne mich hätte der Heiler überlebt und den AoE schon gegengeheilt.

Zum Spalta, der "gute" Spalta der AoE geskillt ist (ob du es glaubst oder nicht, die Klasse hat 2 Singeltarget Bäume die an Schwierigkeit die deiner Klasse bei weitem übertreffen (kein Flame, ist aber nunmal so)) kein 2 Tasten Cha.
Er sollte zustzälich zur Menge spalten und dem stärkeren AoE auch je nach Situation slowen, detaunten, andere Debuffs nutzten, unterbrechen etc etc, natürlich kann man den AoE Spalta einfach spielen, über dieses Ergebnis kann ich oft nur den Kopf schütteln.

Zum Thema PTR, da wollte ich später grademal drauschauen wie sich das ganze entwickelt (bezüglich Singeltargetschaden).


----------



## Ascían (18. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Zum Thema PTR, da wollte ich später grademal drauschauen wie sich das ganze entwickelt (bezüglich Singeltargetschaden).



Die Melee DPS-Klassen gehen wirklich ab wie Pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe mal noch auf weitere Änderungen..


----------



## Norjena (18. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Die Melee DPS-Klassen gehen wirklich ab wie Pommes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Frage ist nur, welche geht wie ab? Was ich so beim groben überfliegen der Patchnotes gesehen habe wurden alle angehoben, am Verhältinis der Klassen zueinander hat sich aber nichts geändert. Wenn es aber wirklich so stark ist wie oben steht denke ich nicht das es so bleibt.

Das manche Klassen immernoch das große nachsehen haben ist wirklich doof, hoffen mal für deinen Schatti dast beste, auch wenn mich die immer nerven wie die Pest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (egal ob Sorc oder Hexe, die schaffens irgendwie immer mir aufn Senkel zu gehen^^)


----------



## Thurgom (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn es so bleibt tippe ich mal auf viele Marauder/WL Twinks in der Zukunft...


----------



## Rayon (18. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Frage ist nur, welche geht wie ab? Was ich so beim groben überfliegen der Patchnotes gesehen habe wurden alle angehoben, am Verhältinis der Klassen zueinander hat sich aber nichts geändert. Wenn es aber wirklich so stark ist wie oben steht denke ich nicht das es so bleibt.
> 
> Das manche Klassen immernoch das große nachsehen haben ist wirklich doof, hoffen mal für deinen Schatti dast beste, auch wenn mich die immer nerven wie die Pest
> 
> ...



White Lion ist sehr stark, WH auch (bis zu 3,5k BaL-ticks. Lol, twohits inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 
@ über mir: Hab von ein paar Maraudern gehört, dass sie nicht so extrem gebufft werden. Lediglich wenn man weiß, wie man Spielt, kann man nun gezielt guten Support bzw Damage liefern, aber eben nicht einfach so geschenkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (18. Mai 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Wenn es so bleibt tippe ich mal auf viele Marauder/WL Twinks in der Zukunft...



Hm, haben aber auch beide ne Anpassung nötig oder? 
In welchem Maße kann ich aber nicht beurteilen. Habe zwar beides als Twinks um mir die Klassen anzusehen, aber auch nur T2.


----------



## pulla_man (18. Mai 2009)

boah so der hammer die patchnotes, die ganzen aoe gammel spalta werden sich umgucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein spalta der auf den linken pfad geskillt ist wird gebufft und geht dann noch krasser ab, so gefällt das


----------



## Rayon (18. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm, haben aber auch beide ne Anpassung nötig oder?
> In welchem Maße kann ich aber nicht beurteilen. Habe zwar beides als Twinks um mir die Klassen anzusehen, aber auch nur T2.


Jein. White Lion war ja nie wirklich schwach, imo.
hab letztens nen 1on1 gegen nen WL gehabt... Nach dem Sprung kam direkt der Silence, 800er Autoattack crit, 1,2k Crit von einer seiner Fertigkeiten, 500 crit das pet (Was wär das toll, wenn mein Pet das auch könnte *g*), und nicht lang nachm Silence war ich down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss dazu sagen, hatte auch kein Pet für Instability (5sek. stun) aufgebaut - sonst wärs evtl. anders/knapper ausgegangen, so war er nur auf 65% ca. :S Fand die Klasse nie wirklich schwach, gut gespielte Löwen sind weitaus härter als gutgespielte WH/Slayer.

Edit; @pulla_man: Klar gefallen Buffs, jedoch hat der Spalta außer einem AoE nerf und einem kleinen Single-DD-Pfad Buff nichts weiter nötig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin gespannt, was sie da jetzt patchen und evtl. bald fixen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (18. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel das du durch deine oben ohnehin falsche Rechung angeblich das "Recht" hättest ( du sagst ja das du es nicht so willst) jemanden zu onehitten besagt schon worauf du schaust, im SC auf die Liste mit dem Schaden, doch diese Liste sagt nicht wo der Schaden ankam, wer durch wessen Schaden "behindert" oder an seinem/ihrem Vorhaben gehindert oder auch wer getödet wurde, oft kann der Tod eines einzigen Charakter ein komplettes SC wenden, die Anzahl an Todesstößen ist auch großteils nur "Glück", ich haue mit meiner Hexe auch oft Heiler auf 5-10%, dann kommt AoE und jemand anderes bekommt den "Kill", juckt mich das? Nein, denn ohne mich hätte der Heiler überlebt und den AoE schon gegengeheilt.



Das Kann ich nur bestätigen, hab mit meiner Maga die auf den Pfad des Wandels geskillt ist n paar screens gemacht in denen ich in T3 Sc 160k schaden gemacht habe... Allerdings wurde dieser schaden vom ae heal weg geheilt, wir haben diese SC nämlich verloren...
und todesstösse kannste ned wirklich gehen.. dank meinen ae dots auf gegnergruppen krieg ich soviel todesstösse, nur weil auf denen durch zufall mein dot der letzte schadenstick war


----------



## Rayon (18. Mai 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> Das Kann ich nur bestätigen, hab mit meiner Maga die auf den Pfad des Wandels geskillt ist n paar screens gemacht in denen ich in T3 Sc 160k schaden gemacht habe... Allerdings wurde dieser schaden vom ae heal weg geheilt, wir haben diese SC nämlich verloren...
> und todesstösse kannste ned wirklich gehen.. dank meinen ae dots auf gegnergruppen krieg ich soviel todesstösse, nur weil auf denen durch zufall mein dot der letzte schadenstick war


Damagedone ist zwar nett anzusehen, aber im Endeffekt nicht wichtig.
Och, wenn du Probleme mit Killingblows hast, machst du was falsch. Musst halt Single-DD Spells nutzen und fokussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (18. Mai 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Damagedone ist zwar nett anzusehen, aber im Endeffekt nicht wichtig.
> Och, wenn du Probleme mit Killingblows hast, machst du was falsch. Musst halt Single-DD Spells nutzen und fokussen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau das sagte ich ja in meinem post, und das ich eben jede menge (unverdiente) todesstösse hab als wandler ;p


----------



## Rayon (18. Mai 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> genau das sagte ich ja in meinem post, und das ich eben jede menge (unverdiente) todesstösse hab als wandler ;p


Hm, dann hab ich was falsches rausgelesen. Sorry dann ;P Der ist verdient, wenn die anderen den Killingblow nicht wollen ;D


----------



## Shinar (19. Mai 2009)

Schade, WAR hatte das Zeug zu einem sehr guten PvP-Spiel, aber der PvE-Teil ist selbst für PvP-Spieler ein absoluter Skandal.


----------



## Gortek (19. Mai 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Schade, WAR hatte das Zeug zu einem sehr guten PvP-Spiel, aber der PvE-Teil ist selbst für PvP-Spieler ein absoluter Skandal.



Dieser Satz ist schon fast ne Signatur wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## Lari (19. Mai 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Willst nen 2-Tastenchar geh nen Spalta zocken oder WOW da biste richtige.


Ähm, falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shadow 10+
Holy in etwa das gleiche.
Wenn du schon Beispiele gibst, dann bitte die richtigen bzw. nicht verallgemeinern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wartet doch ab, wie es auf die Server kommt. Und final sind die Notes meines Wissens auch noch nicht. Hier wird sich gerade über ungelegte Eier aufgeregt.
Edit: Vor allem wird wieder ein Rundumschlag gemacht. Wie das alles zusammenspielt, wenn es den Test-Server verlässt, weiß doch nun noch wirklich keiner.


----------



## softcake_orange (19. Mai 2009)

Also ich seh in erster Linie mal nen Squig Treiba und Schattenkrieger Nerf. Die zwei, die es am ehesten verdient hätten etwas angehoben zu werden.

Dabei zeigt die aktuelle Population an Spalta / Slayer und BWs / Sorc doch deutlich welche Klassen OP sind und Nerfs brauchen.

Man sollte es wie die Machinisten machen. Unermüdlich rumheulen bis man in den Himmel gebufft wird.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ähm, falsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falsch, lari, du spielst einfach nur nicht ordentlich^^

Wenigstens beim Holypriest kann ich dir gern widersprechen, (shadow nie gespielt) der spielt sich im Raid und in Dungeons sogar nur mit 1ner Taste, wenn er nicht für Gruppenheilung eingesetzt ist. Nen Kumpel von mir (Holygan auf Perenolde, nur damits nicht heißt, ich denke mir das aus) spielt seit Jahren Holypriest. Und während er noch in BC nur mit Circle of LoL geheilt hat, heilt er nun mit seinem Flashheal (also diesem kurzen 1,5 sek Cast oder so, ich persönlich würde nie nen Priester spielen) alles durch. Warum? Es ist einfach der effektivste und sinnvollste Cast. große Heilung dauert zu lange, Hots bringens nicht wirklich (naja, gut dann eben 2 Tasten, wenn man mit Hots arbeitet) und AoE Heal hat ja nun CD. Alle "guten" Priester-Heiler (gut definiere ich hier einfach mal am Raidfortschritt, Ulduar 25 min 12 Bosse down) auf Perenolde arbeiten so. Und es klappt super. Also komm mir nciht mit 10 Tasten char. Vielleicht im Solo PvE, aber das ist unwichtig. Vielleicht im PvP aber das ist in WoW nicht gebalanced. Und selbst da sind es nur "Zusatztasten" Zeig mir einen WoWler der eine Rotation (!) von mehr als 8 Tasten hat und er kann mit meinem BO das Wasser halten. Zusätzlich hat der BO ja auch nochmal 12 "Zusatztasten".

Derzeit siehts beim Magier (als ich mal kurz in Ulduar reingeschnuppert habe) auch nur so aus: Arcan Blast, Arcan Blast, Instant usw. zwischen durch mal trinkets zünden oder den Arkane Geschosse Procc ausnutzen. Aber hey, ich hab auch noch ca. 8 weitere "Zusatztasten" die ich auch ab und an mal benutzt habe. Aber regelmäßig oder gar in einer Rotation nicht.

Nun meine BO Rotation: normaler Schlag, Rüstung für Grp erhöhen, CDs des Gegners erhöhen, normaler Schlag, KG des Gegners verringern, mein Widerstand erhöhen, normaler Schlag meine Rüstng massiv erhöhen, meinen Widerstand nochmal erhöhen/Gegner einen Silence verpassen 

Und das ist die normale Rotation, hinzukommen noch: CC, Guard, Stellung halt'n, AoE Kick, AoE, Spott, AoE Spott, AP Reg erhöhen, Wurfaxt (ok, eher selten^^), Slow(häufig) und Buffs zerschlagen. Und selbst da ist noch lang nicht alles dabei, Rüstungszerreißen, Verbündete Buffen etc kann ich auch noch. Hm... sicherlich gibts da klassen die weniger machen müssen. Aber das Spielprinzip von WAR ist nun mal auf nutze viele Aktionen ausgelegt. Autohits sind ja doch eher selten (Palaautohits mit 3-5k Dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AUTOHITS nicht Fähigkeiten... die kommen ja noch dazu).


----------



## Lari (19. Mai 2009)

Shadow-Standard: Vampirumarmung, Vampirberührung, Verschlingende Seuche, Gedankenschlag, Gedankenschinden, Schattenwort: Schmerz, in der Positionierungsphase beim Boss noch Schattenwort: Tod, im Kampfverlauf Schattengeist, Dispersion, eventuell Gotteshymne und/oder Hymne der Hoffnung.
Holy spielt jeder anders: Blitzheilung, mit Glücksfall geskillt auch große Heilung, Gebet der Besserung, Kreis der Heilung, je nach Boss Gebet der Heilung, Gotteshymne und Hymne der Hoffnung, Schattengeist, verbesserte Erneuerung, Machwort: Schild. Alles situationsabhängig.

Also erzähl mir nichts von 1 - 2 Tasten Charakteren, die völlig unkomplex zu spielen wären. Es gibt welche, klar, Pala-Healer ist da relativ unkompliziert. Aber wie war es denn mit den AE-Heal spammenden Siggis/DoKs? Ist WAR deswegen ein 1 - 2 Tasten-Spiel?

Hab bloß gesagt, man soll net verallgemeinern, da es auch Klassen gibt, die ein bisschen Hirnschmalz benötigen, um sie auszuschöpfen.


----------



## pulla_man (19. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Shadow-Standard: Vampirumarmung, Vampirberührung, Verschlingende Seuche, Gedankenschlag, Gedankenschinden, Schattenwort: Schmerz, in der Positionierungsphase beim Boss noch Schattenwort: Tod, im Kampfverlauf Schattengeist, Dispersion, eventuell Gotteshymne und/oder Hymne der Hoffnung.
> Holy spielt jeder anders: Blitzheilung, mit Glücksfall geskillt auch große Heilung, Gebet der Besserung, Kreis der Heilung, je nach Boss Gebet der Heilung, Gotteshymne und Hymne der Hoffnung, Schattengeist, verbesserte Erneuerung, Machwort: Schild. Alles situationsabhängig.
> 
> Also erzähl mir nichts von 1 - 2 Tasten Charakteren, die völlig unkomplex zu spielen wären. Es gibt welche, klar, Pala-Healer ist da relativ unkompliziert. Aber wie war es denn mit den AE-Heal spammenden Siggis/DoKs? Ist WAR deswegen ein 1 - 2 Tasten-Spiel?
> ...




HALLO, WAR-FORUM. aus ende basta, deine wow skills interessieren hier keinen und niemand will wissen wie sich die chars in dem andern spiel spielen. danke


----------



## Ascían (19. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Shadow-Standard: Vampirumarmung, Vampirberührung, Verschlingende Seuche, Gedankenschlag, Gedankenschinden, Schattenwort: Schmerz, in der Positionierungsphase beim Boss noch Schattenwort: Tod, im Kampfverlauf Schattengeist, Dispersion, eventuell Gotteshymne und/oder Hymne der Hoffnung.
> Holy spielt jeder anders: Blitzheilung, mit Glücksfall geskillt auch große Heilung, Gebet der Besserung, Kreis der Heilung, je nach Boss Gebet der Heilung, Gotteshymne und Hymne der Hoffnung, Schattengeist, verbesserte Erneuerung, Machwort: Schild. Alles situationsabhängig.
> 
> Also erzähl mir nichts von 1 - 2 Tasten Charakteren, die völlig unkomplex zu spielen wären. Es gibt welche, klar, Pala-Healer ist da relativ unkompliziert. Aber wie war es denn mit den AE-Heal spammenden Siggis/DoKs? Ist WAR deswegen ein 1 - 2 Tasten-Spiel?
> ...



Mag ja sein, aber wie du schon sagst: Alles Rotation, und nebenbei noch bisken Movement. Zum Glück bin ich aus diesen PvE-Games raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du solltest dir wirklich mal deinen Zeloten auf dem Testrealm anschauen - neuerdings macht die Klasse sogar noch Schaden oO


----------



## Lari (19. Mai 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber wie du schon sagst: Alles Rotation, und nebenbei noch bisken Movement. Zum Glück bin ich aus diesen PvE-Games raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Prioritätenliste, keine sture Abfolge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Zeloten als DD spielen, ich weiß nicht. Fand die Unterteilung in WAR eigentlich ganz nett. Und an den Beta-Zeloten vor der monatelangen Pause kommt eh nichts ran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (19. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> (...)
> Also erzähl mir nichts von 1 - 2 Tasten Charakteren, die völlig unkomplex zu spielen wären. Es gibt welche, klar, Pala-Healer ist da relativ unkompliziert. Aber wie war es denn mit den AE-Heal spammenden Siggis/DoKs? Ist WAR deswegen ein 1 - 2 Tasten-Spiel?
> 
> Hab bloß gesagt, man soll net verallgemeinern, da es auch Klassen gibt, die ein bisschen Hirnschmalz benötigen, um sie auszuschöpfen.



Ich spiele Siggi, aber erklär mir mal wie du bei Gruppenheal, Singleheilung (auch wenn sie nur schwach ist), Single-Hot, Silcene-Schlag (gegen Feindheiler z.B.), Zornaufbauen (z.b. mit Cone-AoE-Schlag), detaunten, Flüche entfernen, Verschiedenste Heilschläge anbringen, Stärkebuffschlag damit Heilschläge wenigstens bischen was bringen, Initiative-Debuffschlag, Gebete switchen, rezzen, Lebensbuff nachzaubern usw. auf 1-2 Tasten kommst ... alles das und mehr (z.b. Moral) nutze ich intensiv und das meist mitten im Getümmel.
Würde ich nur Gruppenheal spamen, wäre mein Zorn nach 4 Heilungen komplett weg (250 maximal hab ich jede Gruppenheilung 60 Zorn). Und auch mit Buch ist der Reg sehr schlecht.

MfG Michael


----------



## Lari (19. Mai 2009)

Es geht um die Phase, in der sich die Melee-Heiler nen Reg-Item in die Offhand packten, sich hinter irgendwas stellten und AE-Heal spammten.
Klar konnte man ihn auch anders spielen, aber so war es halt mal.
Und wie du selbst zeigst ist es trotzdem kein 1 - 2 Tasten Spiel.


----------



## Norjena (19. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es geht um die Phase, in der sich die Melee-Heiler nen Reg-Item in die Offhand packten, sich hinter irgendwas stellten und AE-Heal spammten.
> Klar konnte man ihn auch anders spielen, aber so war es halt mal.
> Und wie du selbst zeigst ist es trotzdem kein 1 - 2 Tasten Spiel.



Die Aussage ist wie die von Pymonte mit dem 1-2Tasten Holypriest, es ist zwar so spielbar, aber meistens ziemlich schlecht. Das Ergebnis durfte ich grade gestern wieder Xmal live erleben, kaum Heilung, keine rezzes auch wenn 0 dmg mehr auf die Gruppe kommt (Laufweg war gut 1-2Min, rezz>3Sekunden).

Und meistens wird nichtmal auf Zorn/Essenz geachtet und genau dann wenn der dicke Schaden reinkommt fällt dem Sigir/Dok nix besseres ein als zu beten/opfern um wieder an Zorn/Essenz zu kommen, natürlich ist dann die halbe, vl auch schon die ganze Gruppe tod, DoK/Sigi stand dann sicher mit einem grinsen im Gesicht weil er/sie als einzige überlebt hat (wenn auch nur 5 Sekunden länger als der Rest der Gruppe), auf die Idee das alle nur auf sein/ire Verschulden hin gestorben sind kommt von denen kaum einer.

Meistens sind mir DoKs in der Gruppe nur ein Graus, zu 90% machen sie nähmlich genau das Gruppenheilung spammen, das Ergebnis besteht dann meistens am SC Eingang/WC von der Order gecampt zu werden. Seltsamerweiße habe ich das Gefühl das weitaus mehr Sigis als DoKs vorne mit reinrennen, wobei ich auch dort schon Spezialisten kenne die sich denken...boah woah den kill ich, Heilung braucht die Gruppe grad net>Gruppe tod, Ziel des DoK auc ca 95%.....#

Am schlimmsten wars dann beim PQs farmen, der Heiler verreckt an einem Bogenmob (kein Champo, normal), läuft wieder her, heilt etwas, haut worauf rum, ich hab aggro von einem Mob, 5Sekunden keine Heilung, 10Sekunden keine 15Sekunden nix..tod (waren rote Mobs, daher habe ich kaum Schaden gemacht). Danach habe ich nach nem Rezz gefragt(höflich, wenn auch bestimmt) weil ja imo kaum/keine Mobs da waren...dann läuft Mr.Superheiler lieber zu nem Mob und haut drauf rum -.-.....


----------



## ExInferis (19. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe meine Ress direkt in der Gegnermenge... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne Scherz... ich stehe eigentlich immer vorne drinne und heile trotzdem, nur einen Ress da vorne... ich werde mich hüten, weil das verschwendet ist und derjenige sofort wieder umfällt.

Aktionspunkte und Essenz gehen mir eigentlich nie aus. Wenn, dann habe ich schon mächtig gepennt.


----------

